# Eurabia: A Continent in Flight



## American_Jihad

*Europe: A Continent in Flight*​
February 26, 2013
By Bruce Bawer

Different parts of Europe, same story.

Lets start with France, where a new report by a Jewish community group, Service de Protection de la Communauté Juive (SPCJ), says that anti-Semitism in that country has gotten so much worse in the wake of last years Toulouse school massacre that the number of Jews who are crossing the Channel to find safe haven in the U.K. is skyrocketing. One sign of the trend: St Johns Wood Synagogue in London has set up a separate French minyan, attended regularly by 120 people on Shabbat, with new faces showing up every week. A February 21 piece in the Jewish Chronicle about the SPCJ report noted that while anti-Semitic incidents in Britain and France are roughly comparable in number, those in France are far more likely to involve violence. It also quoted Britains Chief Rabbi as warning that the position of Jews in Europe today is very difficult.Jews in Europe have begun to ask, is there a place for us here? Perhaps the most telling detail in the Jewish Chronicle article was this: while the SPCJ report originally stated that in over three-quarters of the antisemitic incidents the perpetrators were reported as being of North African origin, this fact was later deleted from the text.

...

All this fleeing, of course, is nothing new in Europe. Norwegians have been saying ta-ta to certain east Oslo neighborhoods for years. A couple of years ago the Danish newspaper Politiken ran an article headlined Christians and Jews are fleeing from Danish ghettos, noting that in Vollsmose, a suburb of Odense, Jews and Christians were clearing out because they were being threatened with beatings, while in Muslim-heavy areas of Copenhagen, Jewish kids were being advised to apply to schools in other parts of town. The only surprise was the articles appearance in the ordinarily PC Politiken  that, and the willingness of a political scientist at Aarhus University to finger Islam as a major part of the problem. Jews, he worried, might well start emigrating from Denmark. A young Jewish man told Politiken that on several occasions Muslim neighbors in Vollsmose had offered him the explicit choice: leave town or get beaten up. He left.

The situation in Denmark has only gotten more and more rotten. Yesterday, the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten ran an article headlined Why you cant be a Jew in Copenhagen, in which Martin Henriksen, immigration and integration spokesman for the Danish Peoples Party, bluntly noted that owing to Muslim anti-Semitism, schools in Copenhagen encourage Jewish parents to find other pastures for their children. We havent witnessed anything like this since the Occupation, he wrote.

...

Whatever the specific details of the story, the narratives main point is clear  as is its larger import. The story of that boy and his dog, simply put, is the story of todays Europe in miniature   the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.

Europe: A Continent in Flight


----------



## Esmeralda

Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit it often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites.  To try to put it into perspective: it's like the Tea Party.  They may have gotten a lot of media coverage during the election, but, overall, they are not a huge movement and are not having any major effect on the country, the culture, or the government.  Most people probably never see them except for on TV.  Most people just go about their daily lives as they always have.  In Europe, most minorities, one of them being Muslims, are integrating into the culture, as all new immigrants do and always have, with some problems, with some controversy, but, in general, just becoming part of the population of the country.  One thing I really despise is tunnel vision.


----------



## Swagger

Esmeralda said:


> Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit if often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites.  To try to put it into perspective: it's like the Tea Party.  They may have gotten a lot of media coverage during the election, but, overall, they are not a huge movement and are not having any major effect on the country, the culture, or the government.  Most people probably never see them except for on TV.  Most people just go about their daily lives as they always have.  In Europe, most minorities, one of them being Muslims, are integrating into the culture, as all new immigrants do and always have, with some problems, with some controversy, but, in general, just becoming part of the population of the country.  One thing I really despise is tunnel vision.



Some immigrants to the UK make a genuine effort to assimilate themselves and their culture into that of the host nation's. The Poles, for instance, are an almost perfect example of that. OK, they have their little "Polski Shleps", but they work hard, chide each other for not speaking English amongst each other when in the company of their hosts, pay taxes and immerse themselves in the culture.

Muslims do the complete opposite.

They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain.


----------



## MHunterB

"Muslims do the complete opposite.

They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain."


NO, Swagger:  only *some* Muslims do that - because they're ignorant and intolerant, just like some of any group.  Only when that group is over 1 billion people, even a small percentage seems like a huge number.

But chin up, ol' chap!  All the nasty folks who are Muslim and behaving poorly do agree with you about abusing people just because they're Jews.   So they aren't all that different from you after all : ))


----------



## Swagger

MHunterB said:


> "Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain."
> 
> 
> NO, Swagger:  only *some* Muslims do that - *because they're ignorant and intolerant, just like some of any group.*  Only when that group is over 1 billion people, even a small percentage seems like a huge number.
> 
> But chin up, ol' chap!  All the nasty folks who are Muslim and behaving poorly do agree with you about abusing people just because they're Jews.   So they aren't all that different from you after all : ))



Indeed. Much like those ignorant and utterly intolerant Jews who are occupying the West Bank in direct contravention of international law, and thus exacerbating the friction between Israel and the Muslim world.


----------



## GHook93

Swagger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit if often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites.  To try to put it into perspective: it's like the Tea Party.  They may have gotten a lot of media coverage during the election, but, overall, they are not a huge movement and are not having any major effect on the country, the culture, or the government.  Most people probably never see them except for on TV.  Most people just go about their daily lives as they always have.  In Europe, most minorities, one of them being Muslims, are integrating into the culture, as all new immigrants do and always have, with some problems, with some controversy, but, in general, just becoming part of the population of the country.  One thing I really despise is tunnel vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some immigrants to the UK make a genuine effort to assimilate themselves and their culture into that of the host nation's. The Poles, for instance, are an almost perfect example of that. OK, they have their little "Polski Shleps", but they work hard, chide each other for not speaking English amongst each other when in the company of their hosts, pay taxes and immerse themselves in the culture.
> 
> Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain.
Click to expand...


London will soon have a Muslim majority and will create a major voting bloc. With the voting bloc they allie (at least temporarily) with liberals and undermine England greater. They will push more liberal immigration policies, push amnesty and push for higher taxes on the native population so they Natives will stop having children. Lastly they will pop out kids like rabbits and over-use the generous welfare state!


----------



## Esmeralda

Swagger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit if often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites.  To try to put it into perspective: it's like the Tea Party.  They may have gotten a lot of media coverage during the election, but, overall, they are not a huge movement and are not having any major effect on the country, the culture, or the government.  Most people probably never see them except for on TV.  Most people just go about their daily lives as they always have.  In Europe, most minorities, one of them being Muslims, are integrating into the culture, as all new immigrants do and always have, with some problems, with some controversy, but, in general, just becoming part of the population of the country.  One thing I really despise is tunnel vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some immigrants to the UK make a genuine effort to assimilate themselves and their culture into that of the host nation's. The Poles, for instance, are an almost perfect example of that. OK, they have their little "Polski Shleps", but they work hard, chide each other for not speaking English amongst each other when in the company of their hosts, pay taxes and immerse themselves in the culture.
> 
> Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain.
Click to expand...


Muslims have been immigrating to the UK for generations, becoming part of the populace.  It is only in more recent times, because the immigration numbers are higher than before, there are more problems.  People have been 'immigrating' all over the world since the beginning of mankind.  Do not forget that the US is a continent of immigrants,  people who have settled within a few hundred years.  The other 'immigrant's were there for thousands of years and their cultures were destroyed by the newer immigrants.  The  movement of people across the globe has always gone on and will continue to do so.  Life on Earth is not stagnant; everything changes. Change is often painful and difficult.


----------



## Swagger

GHook93 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit if often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites.  To try to put it into perspective: it's like the Tea Party.  They may have gotten a lot of media coverage during the election, but, overall, they are not a huge movement and are not having any major effect on the country, the culture, or the government.  Most people probably never see them except for on TV.  Most people just go about their daily lives as they always have.  In Europe, most minorities, one of them being Muslims, are integrating into the culture, as all new immigrants do and always have, with some problems, with some controversy, but, in general, just becoming part of the population of the country.  One thing I really despise is tunnel vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some immigrants to the UK make a genuine effort to assimilate themselves and their culture into that of the host nation's. The Poles, for instance, are an almost perfect example of that. OK, they have their little "Polski Shleps", but they work hard, chide each other for not speaking English amongst each other when in the company of their hosts, pay taxes and immerse themselves in the culture.
> 
> Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> London will soon have a Muslim majority and will create a major voting bloc. With the voting bloc they allie (at least temporarily) with liberals and undermine England greater. They will push more liberal immigration policies, push amnesty and push for higher taxes on the native population so they Natives will stop having children. Lastly they will pop out kids like rabbits and over-use the generous welfare state!
Click to expand...


Probably a lot sooner than anticipated. Studies of the last two census surveys reveal that 600,000 white people have abandoned London in the last ten years. I know I dump on you Jews now and again, but you people certainly aren't guilty of turning everything you touch to shit almost overnight. Muslims, however...

Let's talk about the exodus of 600,000 whites from London - Telegraph

I'm astonished that they didn't disable the comments option on the article I've linked. Perhaps it's getting so bad that even the news editors no longer feel welcome on the streets they walk home on.


----------



## Swagger

Esmeralda said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit if often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites.  To try to put it into perspective: it's like the Tea Party.  They may have gotten a lot of media coverage during the election, but, overall, they are not a huge movement and are not having any major effect on the country, the culture, or the government.  Most people probably never see them except for on TV.  Most people just go about their daily lives as they always have.  In Europe, most minorities, one of them being Muslims, are integrating into the culture, as all new immigrants do and always have, with some problems, with some controversy, but, in general, just becoming part of the population of the country.  One thing I really despise is tunnel vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some immigrants to the UK make a genuine effort to assimilate themselves and their culture into that of the host nation's. The Poles, for instance, are an almost perfect example of that. OK, they have their little "Polski Shleps", but they work hard, chide each other for not speaking English amongst each other when in the company of their hosts, pay taxes and immerse themselves in the culture.
> 
> Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have been immigrating to the UK for generations, becoming part of the populace.  It is only in more recent times, because the immigration numbers are higher than before, there are more problems.  People have been 'immigrating' all over the world since the beginning of mankind.  Do not forget that the US is a continent of immigrants,  people who have settled within a few hundred years.  The other 'immigrant's were there for thousands of years and their cultures were destroyed by the newer immigrants.  The  movement of people across the globe has always gone on and will continue to do so.  Life on Earth is not stagnant; everything changes. Change is often painful and difficult.
Click to expand...


To be perfectly honest, I think that the main underlying bone of contention anyone's jumped upon for talking about in public is that Europe is the white man and woman's ancestral homeland. That probably explains why the increased rate of Muslim immigration has attracted so much interest from outside of Europe. Europeans living on other continents are concerned about the fate of their ancestral homeland. I think that's why the concept that multiculturalism hasn't worked carries more weight than in immigrant countries like America and elsewhere (territories that were forcefully appropriated by white Europeans), in that it's the territory that belongs to those who dominate the world's geo-political landscape. Though it is very true - and I tend to agree - that what goes around, comes around. But, on the flip side of that, people in Europe are just as entitled to defend their land(s) with force like those who were conquered and pacified by white people did.


----------



## MHunterB

Of course that isn't so:  the Caucasus Mts. are the 'ancestral lands' of 'white folks'......but let's not spoil a good tirade with any facts.


----------



## iolo

Dreamtime amongst the racists!   Fascinating:  

Come ye all and hoot and honk. Nutters all, nutters all.
Since you can no longer bonk, how you bawl!
Into total disarray
Since you're in the bosses' pay
And the nuthouse anyway,
You all fall, you all fall.


----------



## Jos

American_Jihad said:


> *Europe: A Continent in Flight*​
> February 26, 2013
> By Bruce Bawer
> 
> Different parts of Europe, same story.
> 
> Lets start with France, where a new report by a Jewish community group, Service de Protection de la Communauté Juive (SPCJ), says that anti-Semitism in that country has gotten so much worse in the wake of last years Toulouse school massacre that the number of Jews who are crossing the Channel to find safe haven in the U.K. is skyrocketing. One sign of the trend: St Johns Wood Synagogue in London has set up a separate French minyan, attended regularly by 120 people on Shabbat, with new faces showing up every week. A February 21 piece in the Jewish Chronicle about the SPCJ report noted that while anti-Semitic incidents in Britain and France are roughly comparable in number, those in France are far more likely to involve violence. It also quoted Britains Chief Rabbi as warning that the position of Jews in Europe today is very difficult.Jews in Europe have begun to ask, is there a place for us here? Perhaps the most telling detail in the Jewish Chronicle article was this: while the SPCJ report originally stated that in over three-quarters of the antisemitic incidents the perpetrators were reported as being of North African origin, this fact was later deleted from the text.
> 
> ...
> 
> All this fleeing, of course, is nothing new in Europe. Norwegians have been saying ta-ta to certain east Oslo neighborhoods for years. A couple of years ago the Danish newspaper Politiken ran an article headlined Christians and Jews are fleeing from Danish ghettos, noting that in Vollsmose, a suburb of Odense, Jews and Christians were clearing out because they were being threatened with beatings, while in Muslim-heavy areas of Copenhagen, Jewish kids were being advised to apply to schools in other parts of town. The only surprise was the articles appearance in the ordinarily PC Politiken  that, and the willingness of a political scientist at Aarhus University to finger Islam as a major part of the problem. Jews, he worried, might well start emigrating from Denmark. A young Jewish man told Politiken that on several occasions Muslim neighbors in Vollsmose had offered him the explicit choice: leave town or get beaten up. He left.
> 
> The situation in Denmark has only gotten more and more rotten. Yesterday, the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten ran an article headlined Why you cant be a Jew in Copenhagen, in which Martin Henriksen, immigration and integration spokesman for the Danish Peoples Party, bluntly noted that owing to Muslim anti-Semitism, schools in Copenhagen encourage Jewish parents to find other pastures for their children. We havent witnessed anything like this since the Occupation, he wrote.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever the specific details of the story, the narratives main point is clear  as is its larger import. The story of that boy and his dog, simply put, is the story of todays Europe in miniature   the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.
> 
> Europe: A Continent in Flight







which one, or both are photoshopped?





the same script turns up yet again


----------



## Samson

Swagger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some immigrants to the UK make a genuine effort to assimilate themselves and their culture into that of the host nation's. The Poles, for instance, are an almost perfect example of that. OK, they have their little "Polski Shleps", but they work hard, chide each other for not speaking English amongst each other when in the company of their hosts, pay taxes and immerse themselves in the culture.
> 
> Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London will soon have a Muslim majority and will create a major voting bloc. With the voting bloc they allie (at least temporarily) with liberals and undermine England greater. They will push more liberal immigration policies, push amnesty and push for higher taxes on the native population so they Natives will stop having children. Lastly they will pop out kids like rabbits and over-use the generous welfare state!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a lot sooner than anticipated. Studies of the last two census surveys reveal that 600,000 white people have abandoned London in the last ten years. I know I dump on you Jews now and again, but you people certainly aren't guilty of turning everything you touch to shit almost overnight. Muslims, however...
> 
> Let's talk about the exodus of 600,000 whites from London - Telegraph
> 
> I'm astonished that they didn't disable the comments option on the article I've linked. Perhaps it's getting so bad that even the news editors no longer feel welcome on the streets they walk home on.
Click to expand...


I'm curious about the immigration laws within the UK and commonwealth countries.

What allows Muslims to immigrate so easily?

I'm certain if the USA had a body of water like the English Channel to cross from Mexico instead of a shallow creek, then the illigal immigrant issue here would be much less significant.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well, looks like the UK will be swimming in kababs, shawarmas, curry and hummus.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> Well, looks like the UK will be swimming in kababs, shawarmas, curry and hummus.



And not one freakin' Taco Bell.


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, looks like the UK will be swimming in kababs, shawarmas, curry and hummus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not one freakin' Taco Bell.
Click to expand...


Nope. We will be overflowing in Taco trucks and Carnicerias, some parts of our country already are.


----------



## Swagger

Samson said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> London will soon have a Muslim majority and will create a major voting bloc. With the voting bloc they allie (at least temporarily) with liberals and undermine England greater. They will push more liberal immigration policies, push amnesty and push for higher taxes on the native population so they Natives will stop having children. Lastly they will pop out kids like rabbits and over-use the generous welfare state!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a lot sooner than anticipated. Studies of the last two census surveys reveal that 600,000 white people have abandoned London in the last ten years. I know I dump on you Jews now and again, but you people certainly aren't guilty of turning everything you touch to shit almost overnight. Muslims, however...
> 
> Let's talk about the exodus of 600,000 whites from London - Telegraph
> 
> I'm astonished that they didn't disable the comments option on the article I've linked. Perhaps it's getting so bad that even the news editors no longer feel welcome on the streets they walk home on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious about the immigration laws within the UK and commonwealth countries.
> 
> What allows Muslims to immigrate so easily?
> 
> I'm certain if the USA had a body of water like the English Channel to cross from Mexico instead of a shallow creek, then the illigal immigrant issue here would be much less significant.
Click to expand...


And here we arrive at the most pressing question: "What allows Muslims to immigrate so easily?" Well done, Samson.

To be quite honest, I'm not entirely sure. But I think a more pertinent alteration to your question is who allows (or turns a blind eye) to their passage to Europe and the UK.

I've drawn my own conclusions on this. My firm conviction is that the E.U. is deliberately allowing the free passage of people across historically defined borders to dilute nationalism out of existence. They want a federalistic European superstate. But to achieve that end they must remove nationalistic loyalty among the groups of people that live under their increasingly authoritarian rule. They want to divide and conquer. And what better way to divide and conquer than encourage the presence of a religion and its followers among a set of societies that are the antithesis of the invading culture/religion? 

Like you said, there's a body of water between Britain and the continent. A natural obstacle that would be exploited by any sane leader seeking to prevent the invasion of the land they hold power over. The E.U. has circumvented that rather neatly. Brussels conned its way into the legislative power of member states whose people may resent and rise-up against any foreign and societal intrusion upon their land. They tied individual countries' hands by making them legally accountable to E.U. statutes that on paper seemed rather innocent, but were enacted for altogether more sinister ends. And their tentacles are firmly wrapped around the throats of our so-called leaders. Any hint of dissent is trampled on by referring dissenters' attention to what is sacrosanct in the West: the contract. Treaties/contracts are how Brussels have consolidated its power. And they rely on the process of law - and its consequences - to intimidate and stagnate any objection. Even though that legal process is defending an altogether more sinister crime: genocide.


----------



## American_Jihad

Jos said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Europe: A Continent in Flight*​
> February 26, 2013
> By Bruce Bawer
> 
> Different parts of Europe, same story.
> 
> Let&#8217;s start with France, where a new report by a Jewish community group, Service de Protection de la Communauté Juive (SPCJ), says that anti-Semitism in that country has gotten so much worse in the wake of last year&#8217;s Toulouse school massacre that the number of Jews who are &#8220;crossing the Channel to find safe haven in the U.K.&#8221; is skyrocketing. One sign of the trend: &#8220;St John&#8217;s Wood Synagogue in London has set up a separate French minyan, attended regularly by 120 people on Shabbat,&#8221; with new faces showing up every week. A February 21 piece in the Jewish Chronicle about the SPCJ report noted that while anti-Semitic &#8220;incidents&#8221; in Britain and France are roughly comparable in number, those in France &#8220;are far more likely to involve violence.&#8221; It also quoted Britain&#8217;s Chief Rabbi as warning that &#8220;the position of Jews in Europe today is very difficult&#8230;.Jews in Europe have begun to ask, is there a place for us here?&#8221; Perhaps the most telling detail in the Jewish Chronicle article was this: while the SPCJ report &#8220;originally stated that in over three-quarters of the antisemitic incidents the perpetrators were reported as being of North African origin,&#8221; this fact was later deleted from the text.
> 
> ...
> 
> All this fleeing, of course, is nothing new in Europe. Norwegians have been saying ta-ta to certain east Oslo neighborhoods for years. A couple of years ago the Danish newspaper Politiken ran an article headlined &#8220;Christians and Jews are fleeing from Danish ghettos,&#8221; noting that in Vollsmose, a suburb of Odense, Jews and Christians were clearing out because they were being threatened with beatings, while in Muslim-heavy areas of Copenhagen, Jewish kids were being advised to apply to schools in other parts of town. The only surprise was the article&#8217;s appearance in the ordinarily PC Politiken &#8211; that, and the willingness of a political scientist at Aarhus University to finger Islam as &#8220;a major part of the problem.&#8221; Jews, he worried, might well start emigrating from Denmark. A young Jewish man told Politiken that on several occasions Muslim neighbors in Vollsmose had offered him the explicit choice: leave town or get beaten up. He left.
> 
> The situation in Denmark has only gotten more and more rotten. Yesterday, the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten ran an article headlined &#8220;Why you can&#8217;t be a Jew in Copenhagen,&#8221; in which Martin Henriksen, immigration and integration spokesman for the Danish People&#8217;s Party, bluntly noted that owing to Muslim anti-Semitism, schools in Copenhagen &#8220;encourage Jewish parents to find other pastures&#8221; for their children. &#8220;We haven&#8217;t witnessed anything like this since the Occupation,&#8221; he wrote.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever the specific details of the story, the narrative&#8217;s main point is clear &#8211; as is its larger import. The story of that boy and his dog, simply put, is the story of today&#8217;s Europe in miniature &#8211;  the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.
> 
> Europe: A Continent in Flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one, or both are photoshopped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same script turns up yet again
Click to expand...


Everyone knows about you...






Holy shit, now you have to change yo avatar...


----------



## blackcherry

The comments about the UK are most illuminating .
I  suggest you come here and find out first hand why we boast the most successful centre for multiculturism in the developed world . And by a long way ,  when you compare with  the larger economies.
Some of the previous posts are unwittingly very racist as Britain has never been the repository of or for  a Fatherland , let alone one for white males . I lose count of the number of races who have visited these islands and become part of our genetic make up .
Like  in America , the old fashioned white supremacist is soon to be something of the past .
Basically because their fertility rate has declined so significantly .


----------



## American_Jihad

*Dutch TV: Muslim kids praising Hitler, hoping for new Holocaust *

3/5/13


Europe?s Muslim Hiterlites

...

Imagine, just like that, in almost no time at all, the uber civilized continent of Europe was turned into a massive murder machine. Just. like. that.

The Muslim world partnered with the Nazis. History repeats. Now this brutal savagery comes packaged in a "religion," so you have to respect it.

Dutch TV: Muslim kids praising Hitler, hoping for new Holocaust - Atlas Shrugs


http://www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com/



...


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad
Imagine said:
			
		

> It's difficult to know whether your posts are satirical or just the delusional ramblings of a young Hilly Billy American youngster .
> Given that America is the most Terrorist religion that History has yet witnessed , your burblings do come across as extremely funny .


----------



## American_Jihad

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad
> Imagine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to know whether your posts are satirical or just the delusional ramblings of a young Hilly Billy American youngster .
> Given that America is the most Terrorist religion that History has yet witnessed , *your burblings do come across as extremely funny* .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does yours you silly bastard. America is not a religion you ssob...
Click to expand...


----------



## Samson

blackcherry said:


> Given that America is the most Terrorist religion that History has yet witnessed , your burblings do come across as extremely funny .



um, yeah.


You may wanna loosen the ol' turban there, Muhammed, I think its cutting off the oxygen to your brain.


----------



## iolo

I know Americans are not all nutters, but when people rant about the UK from a position of total ignorance it is a real strain not to be rude.   Where to you get these ignorant, racist weirdoes, and who feeds them lies?


----------



## Jos

iolo said:


> I know Americans are not all nutters, but when people rant about the UK from a position of total ignorance it is a real strain not to be rude.   Where to you get these ignorant, racist weirdoes, and who feeds them lies?



frontpagemag .com  The jewish equivalent of stormfront

Pamela Geller 
Pam Geller - SourceWatch


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad
> 
> 
> It's difficult to know whether your posts are satirical or just the delusional ramblings of a young Hilly Billy American youngster .
> Given that America is the most Terrorist religion that History has yet witnessed  said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your burblings do come across as extremely funny[/B] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does yours you silly bastard. America is not a religion you ssob...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need for juvenile name calling ,  as I assume you are  now out of high school .
> You write as though you have never travelled further than the Hilly Billy  land borders .
> And America has become a religion to insular HBs  like you who have no international perspectives .
> DYOR rather than reading fifth rate news sources with strange political agendas .
> Better a snob --- someone with style and good taste --- than a slob .Pull yourself together .
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> As does yours you silly bastard. America is not a religion you ssob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for juvenile name calling ,  as I assume you are  now out of high school .
> You write as though you have never travelled further than the Hilly Billy  land borders .
> And America has become a religion to insular HBs  like you who have no international perspectives .
> DYOR rather than reading fifth rate news sources with strange political agendas .
> Better a snob --- someone with style and good taste --- than a slob .Pull yourself together .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EuroTrash...
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

Jos said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Americans are not all nutters, but when people rant about the UK from a position of total ignorance it is a real strain not to be rude.   Where to you get these ignorant, racist weirdoes, and who feeds them lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frontpagemag .com  The jewish equivalent of stormfront
> 
> Pamela Geller
> Pam Geller - SourceWatch
Click to expand...


What happened to yo avatar...rolmao






Jos smokes to much shat...


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for juvenile name calling ,  as I assume you are  now out of high school .
> You write as though you have never travelled further than the Hilly Billy  land borders .
> And America has become a religion to insular HBs  like you who have no international perspectives .
> DYOR rather than reading fifth rate news sources with strange political agendas .
> Better a snob --- someone with style and good taste --- than a slob .Pull yourself together .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EuroTrash...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was right about your insular nature .
> Get a job , save some money and go international . And  , above all , get some evening classes under your belt . You don't want the Euro sophisticates laughing at you ,  if you ever get there .
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> EuroTrash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right about your insular nature .
> Get a job , save some money and go international . And  , above all , get some evening classes under your belt . You don't want the Euro sophisticates laughing at you ,  if you ever get there .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell do you get the quotes all screwed up...
Click to expand...


----------



## iolo

Jos said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Americans are not all nutters, but when people rant about the UK from a position of total ignorance it is a real strain not to be rude.   Where to you get these ignorant, racist weirdoes, and who feeds them lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frontpagemag .com  The jewish equivalent of stormfront
> 
> Pamela Geller
> Pam Geller - SourceWatch
Click to expand...


Sounds alarming.   The difficulty is that they seem to use the most illiterate idiot sources over here, even misquoting those, to give a picture of the world worthy of Herr Goebbels.   It would be funny if it didn't convince the know-nothings (or at least to judge by the sort of weirdo ranting I see from American extremists) that it's time to set of on another round of mass-murder.


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was right about your insular nature .
> Get a job , save some money and go international . And  , above all , get some evening classes under your belt . You don't want the Euro sophisticates laughing at you ,  if you ever get there .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you get the quotes all screwed up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good course in General Comprehension will get you over a great many of your problems . And just keep practising and your prose will make gradually  much better sense.
> But try and find a practise area elsewhere. At the present you are littering  threads with bigoted drivel .
> You don't want people calling you  ,  American ( wish) I had ( an education ) .
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, just like that, in almost no time at all, the uber civilized continent of Europe was turned into a massive murder machine. Just. like. that.
> The Muslim world partnered with the Nazis. History repeats. Now this brutal savagery comes packaged in a "religion," so you have to respect it.
> Muslim kids praising Hitler, hoping for new Holocaust -..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to know whether your posts are satirical or just the delusional ramblings of a young Hilly Billy American youngster .
> Given that America is the most Terrorist religion that History has yet witnessed , your burblings do come across as extremely funny .
Click to expand...


Wow you ranting made ZERO sense, another worthless leftist troll here to promote civil rights for Jihadist! How much lead paint did you sniff as a kid? I have been to London a few times and it anything BUT the racial harmondy  you make it out to be. It's an extremely racially and ethnically divided city. Much much less than say New York, LA or Chicago (all which are very racially divided also)!


----------



## blackcherry

GHook93 said:


> Sorry to hear you left school early ,  before honing your General Comprehension skills .
> The thing I enjoy about the UK is that we are neither Gun Crazed or predisposed to Violence .It is beginning to look as though that there is a link between obesity , violence and stupidity  in America .
> I suspect that the lowered Educational standards are just a by - product of a failing society .


----------



## iolo

GHook93 said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, just like that, in almost no time at all, the uber civilized continent of Europe was turned into a massive murder machine. Just. like. that.
> The Muslim world partnered with the Nazis. History repeats. Now this brutal savagery comes packaged in a "religion," so you have to respect it.
> Muslim kids praising Hitler, hoping for new Holocaust -..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to know whether your posts are satirical or just the delusional ramblings of a young Hilly Billy American youngster .
> Given that America is the most Terrorist religion that History has yet witnessed , your burblings do come across as extremely funny .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you ranting made ZERO sense, another worthless leftist troll here to promote civil rights for Jihadist! How much lead paint did you sniff as a kid? I have been to London a few times and it anything BUT the racial harmondy  you make it out to be. It's an extremely racially and ethnically divided city. Much much less than say New York, LA or Chicago (all which are very racially divided also)!
Click to expand...


You mean there are all sorts of people there?   Hurts, does it?   London is run by Russian criminals, bankers and Yanks through a blond Turk, but the people seem to get on well enough.


----------



## American_Jihad

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you get the quotes all screwed up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good course in General Comprehension will get you over a great many of your problems . And just keep practising and your prose will make gradually  much better sense.
> But try and find a practise area elsewhere. At the present you are littering  threads with bigoted drivel .
> You don't want people calling you  ,  American ( wish) I had ( an education ) .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BlackFerry, how the hell do you get the quotes all screwed up...
Click to expand...


----------



## SAYIT

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> As does yours you silly bastard. America is not a religion you ssob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for juvenile name calling ,  as I assume you are  now out of high school .
> You write as though you have never travelled further than the Hilly Billy  land borders .
> And America has become a religion to insular HBs  like you who have no international perspectives .
> DYOR rather than reading fifth rate news sources with strange political agendas .
> Better a snob --- someone with style and good taste --- than a slob .Pull yourself together .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ... the effeminate and oh so progressive European. If not for America and the Russians you'd still be goose-steppin' about, Princess.
Click to expand...


----------



## blackcherry

SAYIT said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for juvenile name calling ,  as I assume you are  now out of high school .
> You write as though you have never travelled further than the Hilly Billy  land borders .
> And America has become a religion to insular HBs  like you who have no international perspectives .
> DYOR rather than reading fifth rate news sources with strange political agendas .
> Better a snob --- someone with style and good taste --- than a slob .Pull yourself together .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ... the effeminate and oh so progressive European. If not for America and the Russians you'd still be goose-steppin' about, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another real live Hilly Billy , no less .
> It's like discovering a new species loosely linked to us .
> As for "effeminate etc " , your country has an Army that has not "won" a war for over 70 years, and at the micro level had its BoxingTeam return in disgrace from the London Olympics with  no medals. The UK topped the list .
> And in terms of total  medals pro rata to population ,  the UK left the US trailing .
> You do not even participate effectively in the number one global sport --- Football --- and most nominal US victories are regarded as suspect , due to the number of drug cheats that you harbour .
> I think you need to rethink your silly ideas before attempting  cheap name calling .
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

SAYIT said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for juvenile name calling ,  as I assume you are  now out of high school .
> You write as though you have never travelled further than the Hilly Billy  land borders .
> And America has become a religion to insular HBs  like you who have no international perspectives .
> DYOR rather than reading fifth rate news sources with strange political agendas .
> Better a snob --- someone with style and good taste --- than a slob .Pull yourself together .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ... the effeminate and oh so *progressive European*. If not for America and the Russians you'd still be goose-steppin' about, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your to kind, it's euro-trash or in he/she case euro-billy...
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Americans are not all nutters, but when people rant about the UK from a position of total ignorance it is a real strain not to be rude.   Where to you get these ignorant, racist weirdoes, and who feeds them lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frontpagemag .com  The jewish equivalent of stormfront
> 
> Pamela Geller
> Pam Geller - SourceWatch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened to yo avatar...rolmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos smokes to much shat...
Click to expand...


I see you got yo avatar back, played again...rolmao


----------



## SAYIT

blackcherry said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ... the effeminate and oh so progressive European. If not for America and the Russians you'd still be goose-steppin' about, Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another real live Hilly Billy , no less .
> It's like discovering a new species loosely linked to us .
> As for "effeminate etc " , your country has an Army that has not "won" a war for over 70 years, and at the micro level had its BoxingTeam return in disgrace from the London Olympics with  no medals. The UK topped the list .
> And in terms of total  medals pro rata to population ,  the UK left the US trailing .
> You do not even participate effectively in the number one global sport --- Football --- and most nominal US victories are regarded as suspect , due to the number of drug cheats that you harbour .
> I think you need to rethink your silly ideas before attempting  cheap name calling .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My shot at the effeminate and oh so progressive European wasn't about Euros in general, Princess, it was about you, and if you think a sport where participants collapse in fake pain at the slightest contact while the specs blow horns, sing really stupid songs and stomp the crap out of each other is the measure of a country's worth, then you neither know real football nor real life.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

blackcherry said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ... the effeminate and oh so progressive European. If not for America and the Russians you'd still be goose-steppin' about, Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another real live Hilly Billy , no less .
> It's like discovering a new species loosely linked to us .
> As for "effeminate etc " , your country has an Army that has not "won" a war for over 70 years, and at the micro level had its BoxingTeam return in disgrace from the London Olympics with  no medals. The UK topped the list .
> And in terms of total  medals pro rata to population ,  the UK left the US trailing .
> You do not even participate effectively in the number one global sport --- Football --- and most nominal US victories are regarded as suspect , due to the number of drug cheats that you harbour .
> I think you need to rethink your silly ideas before attempting  cheap name calling .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are trying so hard to validate your back water third world shit hole country, the Olympics? really? get the fuck out of here with that.
Click to expand...


----------



## iolo

SAYIT said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need for juvenile name calling ,  as I assume you are  now out of high school .
> You write as though you have never travelled further than the Hilly Billy  land borders .
> And America has become a religion to insular HBs  like you who have no international perspectives .
> DYOR rather than reading fifth rate news sources with strange political agendas .
> Better a snob --- someone with style and good taste --- than a slob .Pull yourself together .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ... the effeminate and oh so progressive European. If not for America and the Russians you'd still be goose-steppin' about, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the Yanks came to make money, late, when we were already winning.   What is your point here?
Click to expand...


----------



## iolo

High_Gravity said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another real live Hilly Billy , no less .
> It's like discovering a new species loosely linked to us .
> As for "effeminate etc " , your country has an Army that has not "won" a war for over 70 years, and at the micro level had its BoxingTeam return in disgrace from the London Olympics with  no medals. The UK topped the list .
> And in terms of total  medals pro rata to population ,  the UK left the US trailing .
> You do not even participate effectively in the number one global sport --- Football --- and most nominal US victories are regarded as suspect , due to the number of drug cheats that you harbour .
> I think you need to rethink your silly ideas before attempting  cheap name calling .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying so hard to validate your back water third world shit hole country, the Olympics? really? get the fuck out of here with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a good thing you were too high-minded to enter!      Lovely to find those good ole Southern manners surviving at Lynchers' Landing!
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

iolo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying so hard to validate your back water third world shit hole country, the Olympics? really? get the fuck out of here with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a good thing you were too high-minded to enter!      Lovely to find those good ole Southern manners surviving at Lynchers' Landing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me?
Click to expand...


----------



## iolo

High_Gravity said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a good thing you were too high-minded to enter!      Lovely to find those good ole Southern manners surviving at Lynchers' Landing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why - what have you done, shot up a school or two?   It is your constitutional right, man!
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

iolo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why - what have you done, shot up a school or two?   It is your constitutional right, man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you smoking marijuana?
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

_*Thrown in Prison for Shredding the Koran*_

March 13, 2013 
By Andrew Harrod







A Bruges, Belgium criminal court convicted a man for shredding a Koran on March 6, 2013.  The court imposed a four-month prison sentence and a 600 euro fine upon him.  He now additionally faces a revocation of a previous suspension of an 18-month prison sentence for having set a fire in a wood.  This case highlights yet again the greater restrictions on speech in free societies outside of the United States and how these restrictions can limit open debate about Islam.

The man, identified in print only as Arne S., attended a demonstration on June 8, 2012, in Ostend, Belgium, before retiring to a café.  There Arne exchanged words with a dozen Muslims and tore apart a Koran before them.  As described in a Belgian press account, Arne&#8217;s counsel at trial claimed that the Muslims had thrown the &#8220;sacred book&#8221; at Arne, striking him in the head.  Arne&#8217;s lawyer, Olivier Ryde, thus claimed that no infraction of Belgium&#8217;s law on hate speech had occurred.  No reports of assault charges against the Muslims have appeared.

...

The cases of Arne, Darski, and others continue to show that criticism and/or condemnation of Islam can be legally perilous in European societies traditionally restrictive of free speech out of deference to group sensibilities and social harmony.  Now that Muslim communities have established themselves in an often politically correct modern Europe, rejection of Islam is no longer a merely academic matter involving distant peoples.  Precisely the proximity of Islam to Europe, however, demands unfettered critical evaluation of this faith now more than ever.  Modern expansive notions of &#8220;hate speech&#8221; and traditional concepts of blasphemy, now applied not just to Europe&#8217;s historically dominant Christian faith but also to an increasingly prominent Islam, can only hinder this necessary inquiry into Islam.



Thrown in Prison for Shredding the Koran


----------



## Beria

I would like to see a group of tanks mowing these mamzers down and crushing these vermin into the ground!


----------



## editec

The philosophical differences between modern secularist Europe and radical Islam are incompatible.

Seems to me that given it is Islam invading secular Europe, it must be the Islamics who must change their POV.


If they cannot accept the values of the people of Europe, they ought to go back to where their POV is the accepted value system.


----------



## SAYIT

editec said:


> The philosophical differences between modern secularist Europe and radical Islam are incompatible.
> 
> Seems to me that given it is Islam invading secular Europe, it must be the Islamics who must change their POV.
> 
> If they cannot accept the values of the people of Europe, they ought to go back to where their POV is the accepted value system.



*If* they are invaders wouldn't their purpose be to impose their value system on those they've invaded? Hasn't submission by infidels to Muslim beliefs long been their M.O.?


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> todays Europe in miniature   the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.
> 
> ]



Another ill informed post from the lad who patently has never travelled outside of Hilly Billy land .
EU countries have legislation against Hate speech , partly to avoid sinking to the depths of the USA .
It is a few steps from bigotry and prejudice to violence and murder ---as gun crazed USA has found out .
Clearly American Jihad wants his adopted country to sink lower before it bows to the east .


----------



## American_Jihad

SAYIT said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical differences between modern secularist Europe and radical Islam are incompatible.
> 
> Seems to me that given it is Islam invading secular Europe, it must be the Islamics who must change their POV.
> 
> If they cannot accept the values of the people of Europe, they ought to go back to where their POV is the accepted value system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If* they are invaders wouldn't their purpose be to impose their value system on those they've invaded? Hasn't submission by infidels to Muslim beliefs long been their M.O.?
Click to expand...


That's why the europeeons need to _tell their children the truth_ so when they grow up they can delouse euroland from the islamic pests like they did before with the crusades...

xXx WARNING xXx morbid & bad taste picture! if you worship islamics don't go HERE...


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> [
> 
> That's why the europeeons need to ]tell their children the truth[ so when they grow up they can delouse euroland from the islamic pests like they did before with the crusades...




You are such a funny  lad .
However I admire your openness , if only because it shows us not to attach any importance to your humorous outbursts . 
I love your homophobe rant more than this Racist nonsense . Give us more of your homophobe act .


----------



## American_Jihad

*Rottener and Rottener in Denmark*


March 28, 2013 
By Bruce Bawer

If the February 5 murder attempt on Lars Hedegaard in Copenhagen didnt make it clear what Europes Islam critics are up against, the aftermath of this monstrous crime has certainly done so. Ive already written here about the morally challenged Ekstra Bladet journalists who, when Lars felt compelled to find a new place to live after the attempt on his life, followed his moving van in an obvious effort to be able to report his new address. Then there was Danish TV host Martin Krasnik, who in a March 17 interview with Lars played prosecutor, comparing Larss book on Islam, In the House of War, to The Protocols of the Elders of Zion, and trying to paint him as a man whose purported extremism had isolated him even from his fellow Islam critics.

...

Rottener and Rottener in Denmark


----------



## GHook93

Muslims immigrate to Europe and get right into the social welfare programs. They seek free food, housing, medical care, education, etc. They are abusing the western host country's welfare system to the breaking point. 

These freeloaders don't want to work, they just want to take.



> Norway: ?No future welfare state if (Muslim) immigration continues. Norwegians a minority in their own country within 30 years.? |
> Despite the fact that immigrant households have few people in retirement, they had still a deficit in the tax and benefit system, that is, they consume more welfare services than they pay in taxes. Households with Norwegian background, however, had a small surplus, writes Storhaug and Karlsen and refers to new statistics from the HRS.
> 
> According to the latest projections of population growth from the Norwegian Central Statistical Office (SSB), the Norwegians will be a minority in their own country within 30 years. In Oslo, where the Norwegians will be a minority of only 15 years, the liver is already more than half of the non-European immigrants on welfare.


----------



## High_Gravity

So when Europe comes under Sharia what happens to the legal prostitution in Germany and the hash shops in Amsterdam?


----------



## SAYIT

American_Jihad said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical differences between modern secularist Europe and radical Islam are incompatible.
> 
> Seems to me that given it is Islam invading secular Europe, it must be the Islamics who must change their POV.
> 
> If they cannot accept the values of the people of Europe, they ought to go back to where their POV is the accepted value system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If* they are invaders wouldn't their purpose be to impose their value system on those they've invaded? Hasn't submission by infidels to Muslim beliefs long been their M.O.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why the europeeons need to _tell their children the truth_ so when they grow up they can delouse euroland from the islamic pests like they did before with the crusades...
> 
> xXx WARNING xXx morbid & bad taste picture! if you worship islamics don't go HERE...
Click to expand...


Muslims are people, not vermin, and there's a big diff between recognizing a social problem and bigotry. Your version oozes bigotry and while posting the things you may be smart enough not to say in public makes you feel good, it does nothing to help solve any social issues and just makes you look like a bigot.


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> *Rottener and Rottener in Denmark*
> 
> 
> March 28, 2013
> By Bruce Bawer
> 
> If the February 5 murder attempt on Lars Hedegaard in Copenhagen didnt make it clear what Europes Islam critics are up against, the aftermath of this monstrous crime has certainly done so. Ive already written here about the morally challenged Ekstra Bladet journalists who, when Lars felt compelled to find a new place to live after the attempt on his life, followed his moving van in an obvious effort to be able to report his new address. Then there was Danish TV host Martin Krasnik, who in a March 17 interview with Lars played prosecutor, comparing Larss book on Islam, In the House of War, to The Protocols of the Elders of Zion, and trying to paint him as a man whose purported extremism had isolated him even from his fellow Islam critics.
> 
> ...
> 
> [



Good boy . Feel better now?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Geert Wilders' agenda in Australia examined *​
by Peter Westmore
News Weekly, March 2, 2013

Prominent anti-Islam campaigner and Dutch politician, Geert Wilders, recently conducted a short speaking tour of Australias eastern states. His visit to the country was sponsored by the Q Society of Australia Inc., which is campaigning against the Islamisation of Australian society.

Wilders heads the Party for Freedom (PVV), the third largest party in Holland, which has 15 seats in the 150-seat Dutch parliament. The PVV derives its support from its opposition to Islam, its opposition to the European Union, and opposition to the financial austerity program introduced by the present government of Holland.

In his public statements, Wilders has claimed repeatedly that Holland is being taken over by Islam, and that other countries, including Australia, face the same fate.

In a speech given in the Dutch parliament, he said, Islam is the Trojan Horse in Europe. If we do not stop Islamification now, Eurabia and Netherabia will be just a matter of time.

...

Pim Fortuyn, a politician who criticised Islam and called for an end to immigration from Muslim countries, was assassinated by an environmental activist in 2002, and Theo van Gogh, a film director who had produced a short film critical of the treatment of women in Muslim countries, was assassinated by an Islamic extremist in 2004.

These assassinations prompted attacks on mosques and reprisals against Christian churches, although the churches were in no way involved in the controversy.

Geert Wilders has been repeatedly threatened by Islamic extremists, and has a 24-hour bodyguard.

...

Most Muslims in the West have sought to escape the violence of their homelands, and their communities are turning over to authorities Jihadists planning attacks on Western targets.[7]


NATIONAL AFFAIRS: Geert Wilders' agenda in Australia examined (Peter Westmore)


----------



## blackcherry

American_Jihad said:


> Most Muslims in the West have sought to escape the violence of their homelands, and their communities are turning over to authorities Jihadists planning attacks on Western targets.



Off to bed you naughty boy .
Telling all those silly stories will frighten the cat .
And wash your mouth out after brushing your tooth .


----------



## American_Jihad

*Swedish Court Sentences Muslim Who Stabbed His Sister 107 Times to 4 Years in Prison*


May 7, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield







Thats a year for every 26 stabs. Majed, a 17-year-old Iraqi immigrant, stabbed his sister Maria to death inflicting 107 wounds with two knives and a pair of scissors.

_The Court also established that the brother on more than one occasions before the murder intimidated his sister and called her demeaning epithets like whore and slut.

His sister had returned to Landskrona after she broke up from a forced marriage in Iraq. She was found dead in his apartment in Landskrona on the evening of 23 April, the day after her birthday.

The call to Maria  who only had six days left to live  came from two psychology students doing a study for an organization working to prevent honor killings.

Maria told them: I was born and raised in Stockholm. Before I turned twelve, I was kidnapped to Kurdistan with my brothers  When I was 15, I was raped and married off. _

Majeds lawyer thought that the original sentence of 8 years in prison was too harsh.

...

This is what liberal tolerance looks like. Its not compassion. Its evil.


Swedish Court Sentences Muslim Who Stabbed His Sister 107 Times to 4 Years in Prison | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## High_Gravity

American_Jihad said:


> *Swedish Court Sentences Muslim Who Stabbed His Sister 107 Times to 4 Years in Prison*
> 
> 
> May 7, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a year for every 26 stabs. Majed, a 17-year-old Iraqi immigrant, stabbed his sister Maria to death inflicting 107 wounds with two knives and a pair of scissors.
> 
> _The Court also established that the brother on more than one occasions before the murder intimidated his sister and called her demeaning epithets like whore and slut.
> 
> His sister had returned to Landskrona after she broke up from a forced marriage in Iraq. She was found dead in his apartment in Landskrona on the evening of 23 April, the day after her birthday.
> 
> The call to Maria  who only had six days left to live  came from two psychology students doing a study for an organization working to prevent honor killings.
> 
> Maria told them: I was born and raised in Stockholm. Before I turned twelve, I was kidnapped to Kurdistan with my brothers  When I was 15, I was raped and married off. _
> 
> Majeds lawyer thought that the original sentence of 8 years in prison was too harsh.
> 
> ...
> 
> This is what liberal tolerance looks like. Its not compassion. Its evil.
> 
> 
> Swedish Court Sentences Muslim Who Stabbed His Sister 107 Times to 4 Years in Prison | FrontPage Magazine



This is disgusting.


----------



## irosie91

are they going to let this depraved dog free IN SWEDEN after  4 years??


----------



## American_Jihad

*Mum talked down Woolwich terrorists who told her: 'We want to start a war in London tonight'*

Exclusive: A cub scout leader confronted terrorists just seconds after they had beheaded a soldier asking them to hand over their weapons and warning them: "It is only you versus many people, you are going to lose." 

...

A mother-of-two described tonight how she put her own life on the line by trying to persuade the soldiers murderers to hand over their weapons. 

Cub scout leader Ingrid Loyau-Kennett selflessly engaged the terrorists in conversation and kept her nerve as one of them told her: We want to start a war in London tonight. 

Mrs Loyau-Kennett, 48, from Cornwall, was one of the first people on the scene after the two Islamic extremists butchered a soldier in Woolwich, south east London. 

She was photographed by onlookers confronting one of the attackers who was holding a bloodied knife. 

...

Robert Buckland, a Conservative member of the justice select committee, said: If it is the case [that police took 20 minutes to arrive] it is very worrying. If there was any unwarranted delay then that that needs to be investigated. 

Mum talked down Woolwich terrorists who told her: 'We want to start a war in London tonight' - Telegraph


----------



## American_Jihad

*The London Horror and Jihad Denial*

May 24, 2013 By Bruce Bawer

...

Just like this weeks nightly riots by youths in Stockholm, the brutal slaughter in Woolwich was plainly a jihadist act. Yet just as the Swedish elites are continuing to dance around that uncomfortable core truth, their British counterparts are engaged in some fancy footwork of their own  led by Prime Minister David Cameron, who described Tuesdays atrocity as not just an attack on Britain and on the British way of life but also a betrayal of Islam and of the Muslim communities who give so much to our country. (Does it need to be said that for a British leader to haul out this ragged, repulsive lie in the year 2013 is itself a betrayal  a shameless, craven betrayal of precisely what Cameron pretends to be standing up for, namely Britain andthe British way of life?)

...

What artful dodgers! The lesson was clear: with very few exceptions, the British elite is terrified to call jihad by its rightful name. It would rather condemn the English Defence League for the thousandth time than choke out even the most muted, gracefully nuanced acknowledgment that there might, in fact, be something of a causal connection between the instructions to the faithful spelled out in the Koran and the actions carried out in Woolwich on Tuesday afternoon. Yet its precisely that elites dishonest, irresponsible, lily-livered response to abominable transgressions like this one that is driving more and more people into the arms of the EDL. For while Cameron, Livingstone, and company were responding to the Woolwich killing by defending Islam, feigning perplexity, and/or dismissing the idea that this murder had any larger significance, EDL leader Tommy Robinson was speaking the plain and simple truth, accusing the countrys leaders of being scared to say the word Muslim and flatly rejecting the fatuous falsehoods about Islam that are proferred in Britains classrooms and endlessly reiterated in its media. Said Robinson on Tuesday: Our next generation are being taught through schools that Islam is a religion of peace. Its not. It never has been. What you saw today is Islam.

The London Horror and Jihad Denial | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Muslim Riots and Left-wing Nonsense*

June 10, 2013 By Fjordman






The May 2013 riots in certain immigrant-dominated suburbs of Stockholm raised eyebrows abroad. While I found them disturbing I cannot say that I was totally surprised by them. Ive consistently warned against such a likely outcome under this pen name for what is now nearly a decade.

The political elites not just in Sweden but also in neighboring Denmark, Finland and Norway watched nervously as the events unfolded. Clearly, major riots by immigrants no longer take place just in slightly more distant Paris or London, but now also in the largest city in the Nordic region. The problems are getting closer.

...

Muslim Riots and Left-wing Nonsense | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Denial About Stockholm*


June 12, 2013 By Bruce Bawer






Why are leading conservative magazines buying into the lie that the Swedish riots have nothing to do with Islam?

The June 4 issue of National Review contained a piece entitled Torching Utopia and subtitled Swedens problem is not Islam, its multiculturalism. Its author, Tino Sanandaji, an Iranian Kurd who has lived in Sweden for many years and who studied economics in the U.S., had one principal point to make: that there does exist a fierce hostility toward Swedish culture in Sweden, but that it originates not with Muslim immigrants but with Swedish elites. To support this claim, he cited one Swedish politicians declaration, some years ago, that Swedes are jealous of immigrants because the latter have a culture, an identity, a history, something that binds you together, while Swedes have only Midsummers Eve and other lame things. What Sanandaji chose not to point out was that the politician who made that statement, Mona Sahlin, made it while addressing an audience of Muslims in a mosque; and she didnt say that Swedes were jealous of immigrants generally  she said that they were jealous of Muslims, because Islamic culture is wonderful and manifestly superior to Swedish culture.

...

Its not surprising that Sanandaji, Norberg, and Neuding would proffer such nonsense by way of explaining the Stockholm riots. Despite certain philosophical differences, theyre all in the business of promoting non-socialist economic ideas in an exceedingly socialist country. When they see something like the tumult in the streets of Stockholm, then, their reflexive response is to blame it on problems with the socialist economy. In short, theyre so preoccupied with economic systems, economic problems, and economic solutions that cultural phenomena such as the Islamic doctrine of jihad simply have no place on their radar screen. That such people would have such a major blind spot is, I suppose, understandable. Less understandable is why ordinarily sensible journals such as the National Review, Weekly Standard, and Spectator would choose to publish such patently misguided explanations of Stockholms recent unpleasantness.


Denial About Stockholm | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*German Left Ramps Up Attacks on Islam Critics*

June 18, 2013 By Andrew Harrod 

...

Not to be deterred, Die Linke responded on October 31, 2011, with yet another KA (17/7569) about anti-Muslim agitation citing several sources such as newspapers warning against PI, Die Freiheit, and other groups.  In this KA, Die Linke indicated that it was not so much interested in a secret service surveillance of the Islam- and Muslim-hostile scene by the federal Verfassungschutz as a societal ostracism of this body of thought just like every other form of racism and anti-Semitism. Among other questions, Die Linke wanted to know what connections PI had to religious groupings from the evangelical, dogmatic-Catholic, and old Catholic milieus. The governments response (17/7761) on November 17, 2011, however, reiterated the position taken in 17/6910 and noted that individual statements did not suffice to define an entity as extremist but rather demanded an overall observation.

In 17/13573 Die Linke repeated many of its previous questions and inquired whether the federal government still maintains its previous outlook in light of recent Bavarian decisions.  This is the latest Die Linke salvo in an ongoing campaign to bring about a self-proclaimed political ostracism of PI/Die Freiheit and other groups.  Yet the irony was not lost on Stürzenberger, who pointed out to PI that Die Linke, with much of its roots in East Germanys Communist Party, is itself an object of federal Verfassungsschutz surveillance.

The future of a free and open discussion of Islam in Germany seems perilous with the likes of Die Linke, a totalitarian-legacy group, continually demonstrating its propensity to use the German federal government as a tool of intimidation against Islams critiques.

German Left Ramps Up Attacks on Islam Critics | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Denmark Refuses to Deport Al Qaeda Soldier Who Raped 10-Year-Old Because He is Well Integrated*

June 19, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield 






You wouldnt want to deport an Al Qaeda serial rapist. Just think of all the cultural enrichment he can offer Denmark. (via Religion of Peace)

_The rape of the 10-year-old girl triggered strong feelings in the local community. It occurred on Saturday November, 19, 2011 in a wooded area in Lyngens Kvarter in Gullestrup just outside Herning.

The perpetrator forced the two little girls to follow him. The youngest girl managed to escape, but he was able to rape the 10-year-old._

Next time, Im sure hell do better. Now that Mohammed has been given a second chance to follow in the footsteps of his prophet by sexually abusing little girls.

...

Denmark Refuses to Deport Al Qaeda Soldier Who Raped 10-Year-Old Because He is ?Well Integrated? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## GHook93

American_Jihad said:


> *Muslim Riots and Left-wing Nonsense*
> 
> June 10, 2013 By Fjordman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The May 2013 riots in certain immigrant-dominated suburbs of Stockholm raised eyebrows abroad. While I found them disturbing I cannot say that I was totally surprised by them. I&#8217;ve consistently warned against such a likely outcome under this pen name for what is now nearly a decade.
> 
> The political elites not just in Sweden but also in neighboring Denmark, Finland and Norway watched nervously as the events unfolded. Clearly, major riots by immigrants no longer take place just in slightly more distant Paris or London, but now also in the largest city in the Nordic region. The problems are getting closer.
> 
> ...
> 
> Muslim Riots and Left-wing Nonsense | FrontPage Magazine



And these Nordic countries can't blame it on Israel or America. First, they don't support either country financially, politically or militarily! Second, they are some of the most antisemitic and antiAmerican Western countries on the planet!

Nope this true face of Islam. They come as so called 'persecuted refugees' looking for a better life. Once tides rise and their numbers increase, they become biligerent. Their numbers only need to be as small at 2% of the population. They create non-white welcomed ghettos. They intimidate the country's Jews. They riot, push for Sharia law, make outrageous demands, harass, beat and murder women and eventually commit terrorist attacks!

No to Muslim immigration and muslim Student VISAs!


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Rise of European Islamo-Fascist Police*

July 17, 2013 By Bruce Bawer






Heres another Arabic word that both you and I would prefer not to have to know but probably should: mutaween. It means religious police or morality police. In Saudi Arabia its an officially constituted entity whose officers are fully empowered to arrest and punish anyone who violates sharia law  which, of course, can mean anything from committing various sexual acts to being caught taking a sip of water during Ramadan. The Saudi morality police made international headlines in March 2002 when they physically prevented dozens of girls from escaping a burning school in Mecca because they werent properly covered.

After that horrific incident, which resulted in fifteen deaths, people around the world congratulated themselves on not living in such a backward culture. And yet the Islamic morality police, far from being confined to Saudi Arabia  or even to the Muslim world  are an increasing presence in Europe and elsewhere.

To be sure, Islams moral cops in the Western world arent officially sanctioned. They arent even necessarily an organized force; many, if not most, of them are self-appointed monitors of public morality. And compared to their counterparts in Saudi Arabia, and Iran, and the Gaza Strip, theyre amateurs. But hey, youve got to start somewhere. Given time, and given enough leash by the real police and others in positions of public trust who prefer to look away from this deplorable state of affairs, these amateurs will increasingly resemble their Saudi models. In the meantime, they already wield real power. Authentic refugees from the Muslim world  non-Muslims or secular Muslims who fled to the West precisely to avoid such surveillance and control  are very aware of that power. So are an increasing number of natives of Western countries who live in largely Muslim neighborhoods  and who are increasingly being reminded that their ways of life conspicuously violate sharia strictures.

Consider the situation in Oslo, where things are bad, though not quite as severe (yet) as in many other European cities. Zahid Ali, an actor and stand-up comic, recalled in a 2010 interview that hed been living with Oslos morality police for twenty years, ever since his early teens. If he smoked on the street in Oslo, reported NRK, his mother, father, uncles, and aunts know about it before he got home  because the news had been passed to them via Pakistani cab, bus, and tram drivers, a class of people whom Ali described as the largest intelligence service in Norway. Ali, now a familiar face on Norwegian television, said that members of the morality police in the heavily Muslim neighborhood of Grønland now routinely stopped him on the street to tell him: I dont like what youre doing! I hate you! Im going to kill you! The threats, which he said had grown steadily worse over the previous five or six years, were usually delivered in Punjabi, and when Ali replied in Norwegian, his tormentors grew even angrier. (If I answer in their language, he explained, it means that Ive accepted their culture, accepted that theyre right.) Ali said he took the threats seriously enough to avoid Grønland whenever possible.

...

And so the problem worsens by the year, and the media continue to exploit it to sell papers  even as they routinely ridicule and demonize those who actually want to do something about it. It doesnt take a genius to see where all this will lead in the long run; on the contrary, it takes a fool to not see it  or to refuse to. Unfortunately, the fate of Norway  and of most of its Western European neighbors  is, at present, to a dispiriting extent, in the hands of fools of the first water.

The Rise of European Islamo-Fascist Police | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*An Island in Revolt: A Window into Europes Future*

July 19, 2013 By Enza Ferreri

One could be justified for being perplexed about Pope Franciss choice of Lampedusa, a tiny island off the coast of Sicily and Italys  indeed Europes  southernmost tip, as the destination of his very first official visit, which took place on July 8. Not a world capital, not a place in some important geopolitical region of the globe.

What is significant, even symbolic, about Lampedusa is its geography: The small island, with a population of 5,000, is positioned in the middle of the Mediterranean, making it close to the Muslim world, even closer to Tunisia than Sicily.

These two conditions explain whats been happening to Lampedusa for over a decade, and how it could be a miniature model of the whole of Europe in the not-too-distant future.

...

The island became what one newspaper called a huge immigrant camp.

Maybe expecting to find a hotel reception and with scarcely a thought about the crisis they were creating on the small island, the illegal immigrants were complaining, as in the video below, describing what they found in Lampedusa as shameful and pontificating the reception is zero as if they were giving a hotel review on TripAdvisor:

An Island in Revolt: A Window into Europe?s Future | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Feminist Hijab Solidarity?*

August 23, 2013 By Bruce Bawer






Europe is awash in dhimmitude, but Sweden is a case unto itself. Theres something desperate and demented about the levels of dhimmitude on display in Ikea-land. In no other European country, moreover, is there so little pushback in the media.

As I wrote just yesterday, Sweden has the highest percentage of rapes in the Western world. And the problem is getting steadily worse. Given the progressive Swedish establishments fondness for earnest rhetoric about womens rights, you might think this rape crisis would be a subject of deep concern in the nations media. But no  its a non-topic. Its unmentionable. And for one reason: because everyone understands that the ever-increasing incidence of Swedish rapes is directly related to the ever-increasing number of Swedish Muslims. And in Sweden, you cant talk critically about Islam. You just cant  not publicly, anyway. When the subject is Islam, nothing is permitted other than the usual mindless multicultural mantras.

...

The five authors tweeted their call to action on Twitter. The tweet was shared over 65,000 times. The idea was brilliant, providing politically correct Swedes with an excellent opportunity to posture. And it proved a magnificent success. In solidarity with the purported victim, countless Swedish women  including a number of well-known actors, writers, journalists, artists, and politicians  wore headscarves on Monday. And took pictures of themselves doing so. Their photos flooded Twitter, Facebook, and Instagram.

One of the women who proudly donned traditional Muslim headgear was Gudrun Schyman of the Feminist Initiative, a leading womens rights group. Another was Social Democratic politician Veronica Palm, who announced on Facebook that she supported the hijab action because nobody should feel threatened or harassed because of the way they choose to dress. Swedens Humanist organization issued a statement in support of the campaign, declaring that all men and women have a right to dress as they wish.

...

Even as all this nonsense was underway, Sweden, which has the worlds second highest rape statistics  thanks to nothing more or less than the army of savage Muslim men within its borders who have no respect or mercy whatsoever for unveiled infidel women  was inexorably moving up toward the title of worlds #1 rape nation. And there was no sign of anyone doing anything whatsoever about it.

Feminist ?Hijab Solidarity?? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Sweden: Muhammad cartoonist Lars Vilks survives jihad murder attempt*​
September 4, 2013 

The Google translation from the Swedish original is garbled as these things always are, but it is clear enough. Islamic law says that those who blaspheme Muhammad must be put to death. Vilks is considered to have done so with his cartoons of Muhammad. "Muhammad Cartoonist Lars Vilks Survives Assassination Attempt," from Blazing Cat Fur, September 4:

NB Google Translate - Malmo - Swedish artist Lars Vilks, who is on the death list of the terrorist network Al Qaeda because of his cartoons of Mohammed's escape an attack on Wednesday.


----------



## Jos

> One of six U.S. women has experienced an attempted or completed rape.[89] More than a quarter of college age women report having experienced a rape or rape attempt since age 14.[90] Some types of rape are excluded from official reports altogether (the FBI's definition, for example, used to exclude all rapes except forcible rapes of females), because a significant number of rapes go unreported even when they are included as reportable rapes, and also because a significant number of rapes reported to the police do not advance to prosecution.[91] As well as the large number of rapes that go unreported, only 25% of reported rapes result in arrest. Many rape kits are not tested.[92] Only 16% of rapes and sexual assaults are reported to the police (Rape in America: A Report to the Nation. 1992 and United Nations Populations Fund, 2000a).[93][94] Factoring in unreported rapes, about 5% of rapists will ever spend a day in jail.[95]


Rape statistics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## American_Jihad

*Op-Ed: Europe Deserves Islam*

September 03, 2013 
Giulio Meotti

The anti-gender radicalism of Europe would be hilarious if it weren't so tragic, says the writer.


On the 7th of June, the elementary school "Yves Codou", in the municipality of La Mole, France, celebrated the "Holiday of the Parents" instead of Mother's Day, so as not to  upset the homosexual couples of France, where gay marriage is legal.

Now, when the new school year,begins in Mid-September, on the facade of the 55,000 educational buildings of France will be posted two pages divided into seventeen points and two chapters: "La République est laïque" and "L'école est laïque".

It is the long-awaited paper of secularism desired by the Minister of Education, Vincent Peillon. A sort of manifesto of the "révolution douce" or soft revolution, the French political correctness of extreme secularism and gay culture.

Peillon advanced the struggle "against any kind of determinism", family, ethnic, social, intellectual. He also wants to fight "homophobia" at school (read that, opposition to gay marriage and gender theory).
Peillon's ministry has just sent to all schools in the country a circular to "strongly encourage educating children about gender equality". The text recommended by the Snuipp, the main teachers' union, is titled "Daddy wears the skirt".

Some municipalities have already changed the enrollment form for schoolchildren  by eliminating the words "father" and "mother", replacing them with "legal manager 1" and "legal manager 2".

...

All over Europe, the number of births has dropped in comparison to the number of deaths year after year, but we daily create new types of families. A book used by the French ministry is titled "A New Sexual Order".

If Europe fails to live for faith, decency and family, succumbing to disgraceful political correctness and secular totalitarian bigotry, if the Wests freedom is nothing but promiscuity and license, then European culture deserves to die under Islam.
The caliphate will be stronger than anti-gender naivete.


Europe Deserves Islam - Op-Eds - Israel National News


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Coming Flood of Syrian Refugees to Sweden*

September 6, 2013 By Bruce Bawer 






Another week, another jaw-dropping development in Sweden. A couple of weeks ago it was the cockamamie hijab solidarity campaign, in which non-Muslim women all over the country donned head coverings in tribute to a Muslim woman who claimed a man had yanked hers off. This week, the eyebrow-raising news is that Sweden is offering instant permanent residency to any and all Syrian refugees who apply. These newly minted residents, moreover, will be entitled to bring over their spouses and kids. The reasoning behind this new policy is that the situation in Syria is extremely dangerous right now and not likely to improve anytime soon.

To be sure, even before this announcement Swedens asylum policy was extremely openhanded. Sweden has taken in about 15,000 Syrian refugees since 2012, more than any other EU member state. About half of the Syrians who have sought asylum in Sweden so far this year have been granted permanent residency; the other half have been allowed to stay for three years, but will now be able to trade up to permanent status. All told, just under 8000 Syrians are now temporary Swedish residents and will be eligible to stay in Sweden for good.

...

Consequently, it has proposed that nursing-home fees be raised significantly; that free meals in nursing homes be phased out, forcing residents to cover their own food costs; that senior citizens who until now have been receiving free home care be forced to pay for it; that the elderly poor, who now receive discounts on various health-care services based on their income, be compelled to shell out the full price; and that old people who arent ambulatory, and thus cant make it to a clinic, be charged extra for house calls. As for old people who simply dont have the money to pay for food, shelter, or vital medical treatment, theyll be forced to abase themselves before municipal officials by asking to be exempt from the fees.

*Meanwhile, the Swedish government has ordered that illegal immigrants be given free medical and dental care.

Seen from abroad, its very clear where all this is leading. Why cant the Swedes see it themselves?*


The Coming Flood of Syrian Refugees to Sweden | FrontPage Magazine



...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Anti-Semitism in Copenhagen*

October 1, 2013 By Bruce Bawer






...

Jews have learned to keep a low profile, Max Mayer, president of the Danish Zionist Federation, told the hearing. To not exist in the city. When they come out of the synagogue, they remove their yarmulkes. And they teach their sons to do the same: wear the skullcap at school, but take it off when you leave. This, Mayer said, has become standard practice for Danish Jews: Dont see us, dont notice us.

It certainly wasnt easy for Jacob, a shy kid, to testify. But he decided to do so after reading a comment made by Lise Egholm, a school principal in Nørrebro. Apparently, Egholm had privately warned Jewish parents not to send their kids to school in Nørrebro. When the news of her advice made headlines, she was irritated, insisting that the problem really wasnt all that big a deal. The particular expression she used to make this point was one Ive never heard before: she said that the issue of anti-Semitism in Danish schools was en fis i en hornlygte.

...

Anyhow, Jacobs testimony was featured in the media  and, as Jyllands-Posten now reports, the hubbub just made his life even tougher. Some time after the hearing, two Middle Eastern men passed him in the street. Thats him, one of them said. Jew pig! shouted the other. On Facebook, strangers called him a Jew pig and Nazi pig and Jew dog. (Plainly, the imagination of these people is severely limited.)

In the wake of his moment in the media spotlight, Jacobs mother was advised by several school officials to transfer him to a school outside of Nørrebro. She was stunned by the suggestion: Jacob had lived in the neighborhood almost his entire life; neither of them wanted to flee. But in August, he finally gave up, packed up, and moved out. He now resides in what he considers a safer part of town. Not that its made his life a bed of roses: a couple of weeks ago, he was on Strøget, the main pedestrian street in Copenhagen  Tourist Central, basically  when a couple of Arabic kids grabbed hold of him and made a serious effort to drag him away with them. Who knows what they had in mind. Fortunately, two companions of Jacobs managed to come to his aid. (As someone familiar with Strøget, which is almost always quite a busy, bustling thoroughfare, I cant help but notice that no passersby appear to have tried to help.)

...

Anti-Semitism in Copenhagen | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## GHook93

American_Jihad said:


> *Op-Ed: Europe Deserves Islam*
> 
> September 03, 2013
> Giulio Meotti
> 
> The anti-gender radicalism of Europe would be hilarious if it weren't so tragic, says the writer.
> 
> 
> On the 7th of June, the elementary school "Yves Codou", in the municipality of La Mole, France, celebrated the "Holiday of the Parents" instead of Mother's Day, so as not to  upset the homosexual couples of France, where gay marriage is legal.
> 
> Now, when the new school year,begins in Mid-September, on the facade of the 55,000 educational buildings of France will be posted two pages divided into seventeen points and two chapters: "La République est laïque" and "L'école est laïque".
> 
> It is the long-awaited paper of secularism desired by the Minister of Education, Vincent Peillon. A sort of manifesto of the "révolution douce" or soft revolution, the French political correctness of extreme secularism and gay culture.
> 
> Peillon advanced the struggle "against any kind of determinism", family, ethnic, social, intellectual. He also wants to fight "homophobia" at school (read that, opposition to gay marriage and gender theory).
> Peillon's ministry has just sent to all schools in the country a circular to "strongly encourage educating children about gender equality". The text recommended by the Snuipp, the main teachers' union, is titled "Daddy wears the skirt".
> 
> Some municipalities have already changed the enrollment form for schoolchildren  by eliminating the words "father" and "mother", replacing them with "legal manager 1" and "legal manager 2".
> 
> ...
> 
> All over Europe, the number of births has dropped in comparison to the number of deaths year after year, but we daily create new types of families. A book used by the French ministry is titled "A New Sexual Order".
> 
> If Europe fails to live for faith, decency and family, succumbing to disgraceful political correctness and secular totalitarian bigotry, if the Wests freedom is nothing but promiscuity and license, then European culture deserves to die under Islam.
> The caliphate will be stronger than anti-gender naivete.
> 
> 
> Europe Deserves Islam - Op-Eds - Israel National News



Islam is doing a soft caliphate and I fear the natives of Europe won't fight back and will fall to it eventually.

PHASE 1: Make sure Muslim countries move towards 100% Islam. You see this across the Middle East and North Africa. Heck Turkey is supposed to be a secular country, but they are 99% Muslim!

PHASE 2: Have constant unrest in many Islamic countries and support immigration to Europe. 

PHASE 3: Immigrate to the West, both legally and illegally, in such high numbers that the spineless politicians (esp on the left) need to placate the growing immigrant group's political clout. 

PHASE 4: While immigrating, do no assimulate, demand you religion, culture and language receive special treatment, scream discrimination, Islamophobia, racism etc, well out reproduce your Native counter-parts, and utilize the welfare state to exhaustion. Once the welfare state becomes too expensive (has already hit that point), then Native population  will have to carry the burden. With this burden leads to the Native's not reproducing. We are seeing this now.

PHASE 5: With the over-use of the welfare state destroying the Native population's numbers, do not stop using the 'free' services, in fact increase using it, increase immigration and increase the number of children you have.

PHASE 6: While the percentage of the population increasingly become Islamic, they move from a placated demographic class to a political class that starts electing politicians who carry more about Islam, their home Islamic countries then they do about their host country in Europe. They will continue to undermine the country.

PHASE 7: Increase the host European countries Islamic population to 51%! At that point they have the Democratic lead. The Islamic scumbags will vote for other Islamic scumbags and some clueless liberals will do the same (because they like unpaid for freebies also). Some Native will fight back, but the Islamic scumbags will claim victimhood.

PHASE 8: Once they hit 61%, the revolution begins. They take over the military, government, use the Middle East style elections and force the natives to become Muslim or act Islamic!

PHASE 9: Once they hit 71%, open harassment, forced coversions, Dhimmia status, sharia courts everywhere.

Phase 10: They hit 85%, end game. Genocide, forced conversion, outlawing Christianity and other religions!

Russia will be the first to fa


----------



## American_Jihad

GHook93 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Op-Ed: Europe Deserves Islam*
> 
> September 03, 2013
> Giulio Meotti
> 
> The anti-gender radicalism of Europe would be hilarious if it weren't so tragic, says the writer.
> 
> 
> On the 7th of June, the elementary school "Yves Codou", in the municipality of La Mole, France, celebrated the "Holiday of the Parents" instead of Mother's Day, so as not to  upset the homosexual couples of France, where gay marriage is legal.
> 
> Now, when the new school year,begins in Mid-September, on the facade of the 55,000 educational buildings of France will be posted two pages divided into seventeen points and two chapters: "La République est laïque" and "L'école est laïque".
> 
> It is the long-awaited paper of secularism desired by the Minister of Education, Vincent Peillon. A sort of manifesto of the "révolution douce" or soft revolution, the French political correctness of extreme secularism and gay culture.
> 
> Peillon advanced the struggle "against any kind of determinism", family, ethnic, social, intellectual. He also wants to fight "homophobia" at school (read that, opposition to gay marriage and gender theory).
> Peillon's ministry has just sent to all schools in the country a circular to "strongly encourage educating children about gender equality". The text recommended by the Snuipp, the main teachers' union, is titled "Daddy wears the skirt".
> 
> Some municipalities have already changed the enrollment form for schoolchildren  by eliminating the words "father" and "mother", replacing them with "legal manager 1" and "legal manager 2".
> 
> ...
> 
> All over Europe, the number of births has dropped in comparison to the number of deaths year after year, but we daily create new types of families. A book used by the French ministry is titled "A New Sexual Order".
> 
> If Europe fails to live for faith, decency and family, succumbing to disgraceful political correctness and secular totalitarian bigotry, if the Wests freedom is nothing but promiscuity and license, then European culture deserves to die under Islam.
> The caliphate will be stronger than anti-gender naivete.
> 
> 
> Europe Deserves Islam - Op-Eds - Israel National News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is doing a soft caliphate and I fear the natives of Europe won't fight back and will fall to it eventually.
> 
> PHASE 1: Make sure Muslim countries move towards 100% Islam. You see this across the Middle East and North Africa. Heck Turkey is supposed to be a secular country, but they are 99% Muslim!
> 
> PHASE 2: Have constant unrest in many Islamic countries and support immigration to Europe.
> 
> PHASE 3: Immigrate to the West, both legally and illegally, in such high numbers that the spineless politicians (esp on the left) need to placate the growing immigrant group's political clout.
> 
> PHASE 4: While immigrating, do no assimulate, demand you religion, culture and language receive special treatment, scream discrimination, Islamophobia, racism etc, well out reproduce your Native counter-parts, and utilize the welfare state to exhaustion. Once the welfare state becomes too expensive (has already hit that point), then Native population  will have to carry the burden. With this burden leads to the Native's not reproducing. We are seeing this now.
> 
> PHASE 5: With the over-use of the welfare state destroying the Native population's numbers, do not stop using the 'free' services, in fact increase using it, increase immigration and increase the number of children you have.
> 
> PHASE 6: While the percentage of the population increasingly become Islamic, they move from a placated demographic class to a political class that starts electing politicians who carry more about Islam, their home Islamic countries then they do about their host country in Europe. They will continue to undermine the country.
> 
> PHASE 7: Increase the host European countries Islamic population to 51%! At that point they have the Democratic lead. The Islamic scumbags will vote for other Islamic scumbags and some clueless liberals will do the same (because they like unpaid for freebies also). Some Native will fight back, but the Islamic scumbags will claim victimhood.
> 
> PHASE 8: Once they hit 61%, the revolution begins. They take over the military, government, use the Middle East style elections and force the natives to become Muslim or act Islamic!
> 
> PHASE 9: Once they hit 71%, open harassment, forced coversions, Dhimmia status, sharia courts everywhere.
> 
> Phase 10: They hit 85%, end game. Genocide, forced conversion, outlawing Christianity and other religions!
> 
> Russia will be the first to fa
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

American_Jihad said:


> *The Coming Flood of Syrian Refugees to Sweden*
> 
> September 6, 2013 By Bruce Bawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another week, another jaw-dropping development in Sweden. A couple of weeks ago it was the cockamamie hijab solidarity campaign, in which non-Muslim women all over the country donned head coverings in tribute to a Muslim woman who claimed a man had yanked hers off. This week, the eyebrow-raising news is that Sweden is offering instant permanent residency to any and all Syrian refugees who apply. These newly minted residents, moreover, will be entitled to bring over their spouses and kids. The reasoning behind this new policy is that the situation in Syria is extremely dangerous right now and not likely to improve anytime soon.
> 
> To be sure, even before this announcement Swedens asylum policy was extremely openhanded. Sweden has taken in about 15,000 Syrian refugees since 2012, more than any other EU member state. About half of the Syrians who have sought asylum in Sweden so far this year have been granted permanent residency; the other half have been allowed to stay for three years, but will now be able to trade up to permanent status. All told, just under 8000 Syrians are now temporary Swedish residents and will be eligible to stay in Sweden for good.
> 
> ...
> 
> Consequently, it has proposed that nursing-home fees be raised significantly; that free meals in nursing homes be phased out, forcing residents to cover their own food costs; that senior citizens who until now have been receiving free home care be forced to pay for it; that the elderly poor, who now receive discounts on various health-care services based on their income, be compelled to shell out the full price; and that old people who arent ambulatory, and thus cant make it to a clinic, be charged extra for house calls. As for old people who simply dont have the money to pay for food, shelter, or vital medical treatment, theyll be forced to abase themselves before municipal officials by asking to be exempt from the fees.
> 
> *Meanwhile, the Swedish government has ordered that illegal immigrants be given free medical and dental care.
> 
> Seen from abroad, its very clear where all this is leading. Why cant the Swedes see it themselves?*
> 
> 
> The Coming Flood of Syrian Refugees to Sweden | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is very generous but dangerous, what are the Swedes thinking? do they even screen these people?


----------



## American_Jihad

High_Gravity said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Coming Flood of Syrian Refugees to Sweden*
> 
> September 6, 2013 By Bruce Bawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another week, another jaw-dropping development in Sweden. A couple of weeks ago it was the cockamamie hijab solidarity campaign, in which non-Muslim women all over the country donned head coverings in tribute to a Muslim woman who claimed a man had yanked hers off. This week, the eyebrow-raising news is that Sweden is offering instant permanent residency to any and all Syrian refugees who apply. These newly minted residents, moreover, will be entitled to bring over their spouses and kids. The reasoning behind this new policy is that the situation in Syria is extremely dangerous right now and not likely to improve anytime soon.
> 
> To be sure, even before this announcement Swedens asylum policy was extremely openhanded. Sweden has taken in about 15,000 Syrian refugees since 2012, more than any other EU member state. About half of the Syrians who have sought asylum in Sweden so far this year have been granted permanent residency; the other half have been allowed to stay for three years, but will now be able to trade up to permanent status. All told, just under 8000 Syrians are now temporary Swedish residents and will be eligible to stay in Sweden for good.
> 
> ...
> 
> Consequently, it has proposed that nursing-home fees be raised significantly; that free meals in nursing homes be phased out, forcing residents to cover their own food costs; that senior citizens who until now have been receiving free home care be forced to pay for it; that the elderly poor, who now receive discounts on various health-care services based on their income, be compelled to shell out the full price; and that old people who arent ambulatory, and thus cant make it to a clinic, be charged extra for house calls. As for old people who simply dont have the money to pay for food, shelter, or vital medical treatment, theyll be forced to abase themselves before municipal officials by asking to be exempt from the fees.
> 
> *Meanwhile, the Swedish government has ordered that illegal immigrants be given free medical and dental care.
> 
> Seen from abroad, its very clear where all this is leading. Why cant the Swedes see it themselves?*
> 
> 
> The Coming Flood of Syrian Refugees to Sweden | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very generous but dangerous, what are the Swedes thinking? do they even screen these people?
Click to expand...


Maybe they want a young/cheap labor force that will eventually mow them over...

*Syrian Refugee Spillover Into Europe Surges*

By RICK GLADSTONE
Published: September 13, 2013 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/14/w...efugee-spillover-into-europe-surges.html?_r=0

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...GGLL_enUS324US325&q=Syrian+Refugees+to+Sweden

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS324US325&q=Syrian+Refugees


----------



## American_Jihad

*Islamerica, Eurabia and Eurasia*

October 30, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield






Obama has claimed that the United States is one of the largest Muslim countries in the world. While the actual number of Muslims is in dispute, Islamerica is no match for Eurabia or Eurasia.

Europe has 44 million Muslims. If Turkey crawls into the European Union, that number will climb to 118 million. Thats more than double the number of Latinos in America.

If Obama decided to take in all of Syria and Somalia, just to be extra generous, his Islamerica still wouldnt have a hope in hell of catching up to Eurabia or to the Eurasian Union.

The new evil empire in the east isnt the USSR; its Eurasia, a replacement for the Warsaw Pact that turns away from the troubled economies of Eastern Europe toward the population-rich and resource-rich Muslim republics providing a growing share of Russias military and labor force.

...

The European and Eurasian Unions confuse large Muslim populations with international influence. Obama made that same mistake when he asserted proudly that the United States was one of the worlds biggest Muslim countries. Having a large Muslim minority is a source of conflict, not power.

Advanced countries with large Muslim minority populations include the United States, France, Thailand and Israel. In all of these countries, the Muslim minority has been an explosive element spurring conflict, terrorism and cycles of violence that are never broken.

China understands that stability is more important than size. The younger world powers trying to compete with it would do well to learn that simple lesson.

Eurabia, Eurasia and Islamerica arent the future. Theyre multicultural roadmaps to national suicide.

Islamerica, Eurabia and Eurasia | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*EU Unveils Crackdown on Free Speech*

October 30, 2013 By Bruce Bawer






...

If you want an idea of where the ECTR is coming from, check out a recent article, &#8220;Divided We Fall: Intolerance in Europe Puts Rights at Risk,&#8221; by Benjamin Ward of Human Rights Watch. Here&#8217;s how Ward starts out:

_An Afghan migrant is stabbed in the heart on the streets of Athens. Black-shirted paramilitaries linked to Hungary&#8217;s third-largest political party march through a Roma neighbourhood shouting, &#8220;You will die here.&#8221; A neo-Nazi gang commits a string of murders of Turkish immigrants in Germany. An ideologue driven by hatred of &#8220;multiculturalism&#8221; kills 67 mostly young people on a Norwegian Island&#8230;.It may be comforting to see these incidents as isolated, disconnected or driven by local events. But the truth is more discomforting: hatred and intolerance are moving into the mainstream in Europe._

*Never mind intolerance by Muslims. Even to speak of that intolerance is to be, well, intolerant.* Ward slams Silvio Berlusconi for suggesting in 2010 that reducing immigration into Italy would lower crime rates, and vilifies Angela Merkel for saying that Germans &#8220;feel tied to Christian values&#8221; and that immigrants &#8220;who don&#8217;t accept them don&#8217;t have a place here.&#8221; Ward&#8217;s picture of a continent where the principal threats to life and liberty are nativist bigots who torment innocent gypsies and slaughter peaceable Muslims is a fantasy. But Ward&#8217;s not alone in promulgating it. On the contrary, this funhouse-mirror picture underlies every current attempt by the EU and its affiliates to shut down free speech, including, as Soeren Kern reports, &#8220;the EU&#8217;s ongoing work towards a new &#8216;Equal Treatment Directive,&#8217;&#8221; which is the malignant framework within which the ECTR&#8217;s report was presented.

&#8220;There is no need to be tolerant to the intolerant.&#8221; The sentence is immediately succeeded, in the ECTR&#8217;s &#8220;Model Statute,&#8221; by the following statement: &#8220;This is especially important as far as freedom of expression is concerned: that freedom must not be abused to defame other groups.&#8221; The report goes on to prescribe comprehensive guidelines for the surveillance, monitoring, prosecution, and punishment of such &#8220;abuses&#8221; of &#8220;freedom of expression.&#8221; As European Dignity Watch, a Brussels-based NGO, puts it in a blistering commentary, the ECTR&#8217;s &#8220;understanding of tolerance&#8221; is &#8220;highly problematic,&#8221; with the term itself being defined &#8220;vaguely&#8221; (as &#8220;respect for and acceptance of the expression, preservation and development of the distinct identity of a group&#8221 and employed in a way that is riddled with &#8220;double standards.&#8221; Nor could the ECTR&#8217;s recommended edicts be much more sweeping: it proposes that speech be subjected to controls of a sort unheard of in the modern West, that groups be placed above individuals, that European law recognize the concept of &#8220;group libel&#8221; and punish it as a crime, that the burden of proof be reversed in cases of allegedly &#8220;intolerant&#8221; speech about groups, that certain &#8220;vulnerable and disadvantaged groups&#8221; be given &#8220;special protection&#8221; (&#8220;some animals,&#8221; wrote Orwell, &#8220;are more equal than others&#8221, that juveniles found guilty of speech crimes against groups &#8220;be required to undergo a rehabilitation program designed to instill in them a culture of tolerance&#8221; (re-education camps, anyone?), that schools and the media be pressured to indoctrinate &#8220;tolerance&#8221; (as defined, needless to say, by the ECTR), and that an elaborate enforcement and judiciary apparatus in the form of National Tolerance Monitoring Commissions and &#8220;special administrative unit&#8221; subordinate to European nations&#8217; respective Ministries of Justice.

...

EU Unveils Crackdown on Free Speech | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## High_Gravity

So basically, America will be a Hispanic country, and Europe will become mostly Arab?


----------



## American_Jihad

High_Gravity said:


> So basically, America will be a Hispanic country, and Europe will become mostly Arab?



Some of those europeeons might want to come over here and even things out...


----------



## protectionist

blackcherry said:


> The comments about the UK are most illuminating .
> I  suggest you come here and find out first hand why we boast the most successful centre for multiculturism in the developed world . And by a long way ,  when you compare with  the larger economies.
> Some of the previous posts are unwittingly very racist as Britain has never been the repository of or for  a Fatherland , let alone one for white males . I lose count of the number of races who have visited these islands and become part of our genetic make up .
> Like  in America , the old fashioned white supremacist is soon to be something of the past .
> Basically because their fertility rate has declined so significantly .



Interesting how you boast about your high degree of multiculturalism as if it were a good thing.  Very sad to see a society like Britain that for so long has developed one of the finest cultures in the world, being ruined and ravaged by uncivilized, barbaric savages. 

One wonders how long it might take for misguided multiculturalists to get with reality. How many people will be fired from their jobs for bringing a pork product sandwich to work for lunch ?  How many kids will drop out of colleges because of increasing tuitions, while the schools spend millions on footwashing basins ?  How many blind people with guide dogs will be stranded on streets, while Muslim cab drivers refuse to take them ? Or people carrying liquor bottles at Christmastime ? For that matter, how long before there is no more Christmastime, with the name Christmas banned from public view, as well as any reminders of the holy day (nativity scenes, Christmas trees, etc).  How many airplane flights will be delayed while imams have to be kicked off of planes for interfering with the flight by blocking aisles while praying or whatever other loon thing they do ?  And how many streets will be clogged and traffic brought to standstill, while Muslim asslifters pray outside a mosque too crowded for all of them to go inside ?

  Maybe it takes a swell of population of the Muslim degenerates to the point where things like the murder of Lee Rigby (with a deranged Muslim jihadist fool bragging about it with 2 bloody knives in his hands) becomes an everyday thing, for the multiculturalists to come to their senses.  Or, on the other hand, as their naive heads are being sawed off, will their last pitiful words be _"we boast the most successful centre for multiculturism in the developed world."_

Pheeeeeeeeeeww!!!  (high-pitched whistle : eyes rolling around in head)


----------



## protectionist

American_Jihad said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, America will be a Hispanic country, and Europe will become mostly Arab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those europeeons might want to come over here and even things out...
Click to expand...


They would be quite welcome, especially if they bring capital with which to open businesses, and create jobs FOR AMERICANS (not illegal alien invaders).  And especially if they quickly learn English, and adapt to American culture (as European immigrants have typically done).


----------



## American_Jihad

*Victimized by Muslims? You Deserve It*

November 6, 2013 By Bruce Bawer






Late one night two years ago, only days before Christmas, two burglars wearing ski masks climbed through an open window into the Oslo home of Arild Opheim and Elin Ruhlin Gjuvsland. The noise they made woke Elin first. She saw a shadow through the bedroom door. Next thing she knew, the two intruders were on top of her and Arild, holding them down on the mattress and saying, in English, Dont look. Sleep. If look, we kill.

The thugs tied up the couple  both of whom have worked for years as journalists and program hosts for NRK, the state TV and radio broadcasting system  and gathered up various items, including computers and telephones. Arild and Elin also handed over their bank cards and pin codes. The men were very aggressive  one of them struck Elin in the head with a blunt metal object. But they also attempted, as the couple explained last Friday on the TV talk show Skavlan and in a Dagbladet op-ed, to win sympathy by telling their story.

In a mixture of Spanish, Arabic, and broken English, they maintained that they werent evil people but were in a desperate situation. They wanted to be able to reside and work and lead a normal life in Norway. But their asylum application had been rejected. Now they had no other choice than to rob us and to get money to return home. In order to get back home see their families, they needed 20,000 kroner  about $4000. Theyd had a tough life, while Norwegians had it good. Arild and Elin, said one of the crooks, deserved what they were getting.

(In fact, no rejected asylum seeker in Norway needs to rob anybody to get home. The Norwegian government pays all the expenses for such repatriation. And then some.)

...

But Arild and Elins story ends in victory. To be sure, Elin admits that shes more scared now than before about her childrens everyday security. But, she affirms triumphantly, we havent become racists. Au contraire! Thanks to those men who climbed in their window, physically abused them, and threatened their lives, she and Arild have become first-class dhimmis. As they wrote in their op-ed, they now agree with what one of their uninvited guests told them:

Yes, we are getting what we deserve.Were getting what we deserve because of Norways, and Europes, immigration policies. Because theyre too strict.

Yep, you read that right: Europes immigration policies, which have transformed the continent in the blink of an eye, are too strict. Arild and Elin defend their thesis as follows:

...

If theyre thugs, then, its our fault. They may rob or rape or kill us  but even as theyre doing so, were still the bad guys, and theyre still the real victims.

Such is the argument advanced by these two NRK journalists. Its clear enough what happened here: Arild and Elin, in their urgent quest to avoid thinking of themselves as racists, grasped onto their intruders claim that he and his buddy would never have committed such an offense if their asylum applications hadnt been rejected. This allows Arild and Elin to suggest that if only all asylum seekers were allowed in, such transgressions would be a thing of the past.

...

In recent years, violent felonies by asylum seekers have become an outrageously disproportionate part of Norwegian life. One morning in 2004, on the same tram that my partner took to work every day at almost exactly that hour, a Somali man stabbed five people, killing one, 23-year-old Terje Mjåland (who, being deaf, may not have heard his fellow passengers screams). Did he deserve it? Two years later, an asylum seeker from Algeria walked into the Oslo office of a remarkably kind, gentle doctor I knew, Stein Sjaastad, and stabbed him to death. Did he deserve it?

Arild and Elin have a proposal: Why not open the borders and let them regulate themselves? After all, they ask, what are international boundaries other than lines on a map that have been constantly shifting all through history? That being the case, how can we think we have the right to refuse to let people cross the lines we have drawn around us? Yes, theyre aware of Oslos current wave of robberies and burglaries (the overwhelming majority of which have been committed by non-Western immigrants), and they claim to understand the need to fight crime. But the most effective approach, they say, is to fight the need to commit crime by helping the dreamers  illegal immigrants  who are standing helpless on the streets of Europe. In other words, the solution to bloodthirsty lawlessness by non-Western immigrants is to bring in more of them. If Norwegians dont do so, we will only continue to get what we deserve.

...

*The murder victims were the bus driver, a Swedish passenger in his fifties, and a 19-year-old girl who was identified as Margaret Molland Sanden, a chemistry and biotechnology student at the College of Oslo and Akershus whose Facebook page shows that she was a fan of Bob Dylan and of 24. Three unfortunate deaths, undoubtedly. But, after all, they got what they deserved. Right?*

Victimized by Muslims? You Deserve It | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## bianco

Esmeralda said:


> Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit it often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  *Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites. *



Really?

http://www.theoccidentalobserver.net/2012/05/muslims-decide-the-french-election/ 

_*Muslims decide the French election *_


Muslim Voters Change Europe :: Gatestone Institute

_*Muslim Voters Change Europe *


Muslims cast the deciding voted that thrust Hollande into the Elysée Palace. He also pledged to change French electoral laws so that Muslim residents without French citizenship would be allowed to vote in municipal elections as of 2014, enabling the Socialist Party to tighten its grip on political power. 

etc _


'Islamization' of Paris a Warning to the West - World - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com

_*'Islamization' of Paris a Warning to the West *


PARIS - Friday in Paris. A hidden camera shows streets blocked by huge crowds of Muslim worshippers and enforced by a private security force.

This is all illegal in France: the public worship, the blocked streets, and the private security. But the police have been ordered not to intervene. 

It shows that even though some in the French government want to get tough with Muslims and ban the burqa, other parts of the French government continue to give Islam a privileged status. _

#####

Won't be long now!


----------



## Euroconservativ

bianco said:


> Muslims decide the French election | The Occidental Observer - White Identity, Interests, and Culture
> 
> _*Muslims decide the French election *_
> 
> 
> Muslims cast the deciding voted that thrust Hollande into the Elysée Palace. He also pledged to change French electoral laws so that Muslim residents without French citizenship would be allowed to vote in municipal elections as of 2014, enabling the Socialist Party to tighten its grip on political power.
> 
> etc [/i]



In Denmark and Sweden muslims vote for left-wing parties in a 9 to 1 proportion. The danish conservative government lost the election by 9,000 votes, with 89% of muslims voting for the socialist coalition.

According to our american left-wing friends, they only have to move to the political centre to get those votes. Well, in Scandinavia its hard to imagine how conservatives can move further to the centre


----------



## American_Jihad

*Whitewashing Amsterdams Islamization*

November 13, 2013 By Bruce Bawer






I love Amsterdam. Ive loved it ever since I first visited it in 1997, and when I moved there from New York a year later, after three more visits, I was still bewitched. Not until Id lived there for several months did I grasp that this beautiful city, which had played such a pivotal role in the development of the modern concept of individual liberty, faced a serious threat from a certain pre-modern, liberty-hating religion to which *I realized Id been paying insufficient attention.* I havent lived in Amsterdam for fourteen years, but Ive returned to it many times, and Ive witnessed the dire consequences of its steady, and increasingly manifest, Islamization. I still love it, but I tread more carefully now on those cobbled streets; and precisely because I do love it, I worry about whats happening to it.

Russell Shorto also professes to love Amsterdam. A longtime New York Times Magazine contributor, hes lived there since 2008, serving (until recently) as director of the citys John Adams Institute, which, according to its website, seeks to reinforce Dutch-American cultural ties by hosting talks by interesting American thinkers and writerssuch as Al Gore, Toni Morrison, Jesse Jackson, Jonathan Franzen, Madeleine Albright, Spike Lee, Paul Auster and Francis Fukuyama. (Dont worry: as its website is careful to underscore, its not the kind of patriotic organization that waves a little American flag and tries to promote America.)

...

Contrasting sharply with his mendacious smearing of Wilders and Hirsi Ali is his depiction of the aforementioned Job Cohen, whom he portrays as a veritable wonder-worker, a conciliator. But conciliator isnt the mot juste. Try appeaser. Or, if you like, dhimmi. Alas, Shorto does such a slick job here that if you didnt already know the real history, you could easily end up convinced that Wilders and Hirsi Ali are bums and that Cohens a hero. Shorto is exceedingly skilled at juggling the facts to make his heroes  and his case  look good. Its a shame, because this book, with a few small but significant changes, could have amounted to a stirring defense of the Dutch legacy of freedom and an indictment of the political and media establishment that has sold it down the river. Instead, Shorto has chosen to toe the establishment line. No big surprise there, I guess. Not only is he a Times stalwart who knows whats fit to print and what isnt; by books end its clear that hes won a prime spot on the lap of the Dutch elite that hes not about to risk losing. His acknowledgments pages are a glittering catalogue of that elite, up to and including their Royal Highnesses Willem-Alexander and Máxima, whom he thanks for the courtesies they have extended me at various points over the past eight years. Ugh. Willem-Alexander, of course, is the recently crowned king of the Netherlands  the man who, back in 2007, publicly (and quite improperly) chided Geert Wilders, an elected Member of Parliament, by saying: Speech is silver, silence is golden. Jerk.

Oh, well. There are two basic choices for a writer in Shortos position: you can be a truth-teller, or you can be a courtier. Hes made his choice  and, it appears, is reaping the rewards.

Whitewashing Amsterdam?s Islamization | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Danish Muslim Apostate Faces Hate Speech Charges*

January 2, 2014 by Andrew Harrod






Muslims love to take advantage of free speech, Danish-Palestinian poet Yahya Hassan says, and as soon as there is someone else saying something critical against them, they want to restrict it.  In an action previously indicated by this writer, Hassan is now personally facing this double standard in Danish hate speech charges for his anti-Islam comments.

Following Danish-Iranian artist Firoozeh Bazrafkans conviction under Danish Penal Code Section 266b (in Danish here) for condemning Islam as misogynist, a local Muslim Aarhus politician demanded a similar prosecution of Hassan.  His poetry says that everybody in the ghettos like Vollsmose and Gellerup steal, dont pay taxes and cheat themselves to pensions, the Somali-Dane Mohamed Suleban stated after reporting Hassan to the police on November 27. Those are highly generalizing statements and they offend me and many other people.  Authorities are currently considering Section 266b charges for, according to one English translation, any public communication by which a group of persons are threatened, insulted or denigrated due to their race, skin color, national or ethnic origin, religion or sexual orientation.

...

Hassans case presents speech codes functioning not just as a de facto blasphemy, but also as a de facto apostasy law protecting Islam.  How, after all, can an atheist like Hassan, who says that there is something wrong with Islam, decide upon his religious views without rigorous testing of all faiths?  For that matter, how could anyone answer Hassans call for a reformation in an Islam that refuses to renew itself without similar scrutiny?  Such questions aside, Hassan remains committed to his criticisms, stating that he does not care about getting convicted of racism.* Muslims threatening violence can likewise all come and get me if they want.  I dont give a s**t about these morons.*  I know these people, Hassan adds, They cant handle criticismtheyre not interested in dialogue.

Danish Muslim Apostate Faces Hate Speech Charges | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*English-Language Media Ignores Breiviks Coming-Out As A Nazi*

January 15, 2014 by Robert Spencer 






Last Friday, I published a translation of a Swedish report about a letter mass murderer Anders Breivik had sent to the media, in which he revealed that he was a Nazi, and that he had published his counter-jihad manifesto intending to destroy the counter-jihad movement. The Swedish news source Expo Idag (Expo Today) reported:

Anders Behring Breivik has sent out a letter to the international media that Expo Today has reviewed. He describes the letter as a sort of first step in a peace negotiation with his political opponents. In the letter, Anders Behring Breivik to some extent changes the rhetoric from that which he used in his so-called manifesto. He says that he used counter-jihadist rhetoric in the manifesto to protect ethno-nationalists and instead provoke a media campaign against the anti-nationalist counter-jihad supporters. He calls this a strategy of dual psychology.

Now Daniel Greenfield has picked up the story, but he is the only one: the English-language media has completely ignored this story, not even bothering to publish stories designed to shore up their earlier demonization of the counter-jihad movement, and claiming that Breivik is cravenly trying to obscure his counter-jihadist tracks, or simply delusional and crazy, as Greenfield does below. Instead, no one mentioned it at all. Nothing. The Wall Street Journal published a piece about his claims that he was tortured, but that was as close as any mainstream media outlet came to covering this story at all.

Contrast that to the huge media barrage when Breiviks manifesto was first discovered: I was on NBC for the first time in ten years, I was on the front page of the New York Times, I was on the BBC, and in a hundred other places  everywhere being blamed for the murders. But now, when Breivik says he was a Nazi and was not only not influenced by the counter-jihad movement, but was trying to destroy it?

...

But from the media, there was absolute silence on all of this at the time of the murders and ever after, just as there is silence now about Breiviks Nazi claims. And that, in a nutshell, manifests the sinister agenda of the mainstream media: the objective was never to uncover the facts surrounding Breiviks heinous murders. It was just to discredit the counter-jihad movement. And for that, Anders Behring Breivik has already served his purpose. At this point, he is no longer useful.

English-Language Media Ignores Breivik?s Coming-Out As A Nazi | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Phoenall

MHunterB said:


> "Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain."
> 
> 
> NO, Swagger:  only *some* Muslims do that - because they're ignorant and intolerant, just like some of any group.  Only when that group is over 1 billion people, even a small percentage seems like a huge number.
> 
> But chin up, ol' chap!  All the nasty folks who are Muslim and behaving poorly do agree with you about abusing people just because they're Jews.   So they aren't all that different from you after all : ))






 Its actually quite a large number that are doing it now because of the uncontrolled immigration allowed under our last Government. No checks were done on the migrants so many extremists and fundamentalists came here. Over 80% of the mosques in Britain preach extremist islam and are dens of subversion and hatred. Gangs of muslim youths will terrorise a neighbourhood till the residents start moving out and then the areas will be taken over as yet another Islamic ghetto. Some parts of the UK are now no go areas for whites due to the muslim "police" enforcing sharia law.


----------



## Phoenall

High_Gravity said:


> Well, looks like the UK will be swimming in kababs, shawarmas, curry and hummus.






 Google Charlene Downey and see why kebabs are now of the menu for most people


----------



## Phoenall

blackcherry said:


> American_Jihad
> Imagine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to know whether your posts are satirical or just the delusional ramblings of a young Hilly Billy American youngster .
> Given that America is the most Terrorist religion that History has yet witnessed , your burblings do come across as extremely funny .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And which mosque do you frequent to hide away from reality. No doubt you are one of the great unwashed gang that goes around terrorising children and pensioners in the name of neo Marxism. Look at the true picture and you see the indigenous Briton is sick of being pushed around by the immigrants flooding to the UK. Sick of seeing London mansions get handed out like sweets to terrorists that were shooting British soldiers 3 months before arriving in the UK. Sick of seeing Chowdary and his ilk talking down the UK and making demands that would see them thrown in jail as racists. One day the muslims will go just too far and the true Brit will turn round and fight back, then the truth will come out and the muslims will be running for home.
Click to expand...


----------



## Peterf

Phoenall said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain."
> 
> 
> NO, Swagger:  only *some* Muslims do that - because they're ignorant and intolerant, just like some of any group.  Only when that group is over 1 billion people, even a small percentage seems like a huge number.
> 
> But chin up, ol' chap!  All the nasty folks who are Muslim and behaving poorly do agree with you about abusing people just because they're Jews.   So they aren't all that different from you after all : ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually quite a large number that are doing it now because of the uncontrolled immigration allowed under our last Government. No checks were done on the migrants so many extremists and fundamentalists came here. Over 80% of the mosques in Britain preach extremist islam and are dens of subversion and hatred. Gangs of muslim youths will terrorise a neighbourhood till the residents start moving out and then the areas will be taken over as yet another Islamic ghetto. Some parts of the UK are now no go areas for whites due to the muslim "police" enforcing sharia law.
Click to expand...


As a Brit I would say that this is broadly correct.   Americans really have no idea what is happening in Europe.

Here in Sweden immigrant ghettos are sometimes townsize.   For example Södertälje, just south of Stockholm,  which has over 50,000 asylum seekers from 'Iraq'. More than all of the US and Canada combined.    Arab gangs are much more powerful than the police there.

(The inverted commas around Iraq are there because no real attempt is made to check where people come from.   The government has now announced that anyone from Syria will be given asylum.    In effect this means any Arab who chooses to pretend he is Syrian can settle in Swden).


----------



## Shaarona

About ten years ago Ariel Sharon told French Jews that they needed to leave France because of Muslim Anti-Semitism. French Jews were furious.

This is also a push to get Europeans to immigrate to Israel.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> About ten years ago Ariel Sharon told French Jews that they needed to leave France because of Muslim Anti-Semitism. French Jews were furious.
> 
> This is also a push to get Europeans to immigrate to Israel.






 Now the French Jews are leaving in their hundreds because of rampant Islamic anti Semitism and religious intolerance. This is why the French are bringing in new laws to combat Islam at a grass roots level, starting with the banning of the burkha. As the Islamic population approaches 5% of the whole population the muslims start to become more violent and demanding, and will vote for neo Marxist and neo liberal candidates who back more rights for muslims.


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> About ten years ago Ariel Sharon told French Jews that they needed to leave France because of Muslim Anti-Semitism. French Jews were furious.
> 
> This is also a push to get Europeans to immigrate to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the French Jews are leaving in their hundreds because of rampant Islamic anti Semitism and religious intolerance. This is why the French are bringing in new laws to combat Islam at a grass roots level, starting with the banning of the burkha. As the Islamic population approaches 5% of the whole population the muslims start to become more violent and demanding, and will vote for neo Marxist and neo liberal candidates who back more rights for muslims.
Click to expand...


Banning the burka is not a big deal.. Most Muslim women don't wear the abaya or chador. You find that typically in new converts.

Do you have any data on how many French Jews have left.. or did you just toss that out?


----------



## Mojo2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU]Muslim Demographics - YouTube[/ame]

Europe has already been decided and there is no stopping or reversing it now without bloodshed and lots of it.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e7Uxtt9rYA]Islam will destroy all civilization - YouTube[/ame]

This video gives a very good executive summary of the matter.


Will WE in America learn from Europe's Political Correctness?


----------



## Peterf

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> About ten years ago Ariel Sharon told French Jews that they needed to leave France because of Muslim Anti-Semitism. French Jews were furious.
> 
> This is also a push to get Europeans to immigrate to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the French Jews are leaving in their hundreds because of rampant Islamic anti Semitism and religious intolerance. This is why the French are bringing in new laws to combat Islam at a grass roots level, starting with the banning of the burkha. As the Islamic population approaches 5% of the whole population the muslims start to become more violent and demanding, and will vote for neo Marxist and neo liberal candidates who back more rights for muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Banning the burka is not a big deal.. Most Muslim women don't wear the abaya or chador. You find that typically in new converts.
> 
> Do you have any data on how many French Jews have left.. or did you just toss that out?
Click to expand...


I don't suppose exact stats for the number of Jews in France exist; but that many are leaving is not in doubt.

Not many of the relatively few Jews here are leaving Sweden.    However the second largest city in Sweden, Malmö, is now Judenrein as the Nazis would have put it driven out by systematic harassment by Muslims which the Social Democrat local government did nothing to stop.

(The official travel advice to US Jews is "Don't visit Malmö".   A bit over the top imo).


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> About ten years ago Ariel Sharon told French Jews that they needed to leave France because of Muslim Anti-Semitism. French Jews were furious.
> 
> This is also a push to get Europeans to immigrate to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the French Jews are leaving in their hundreds because of rampant Islamic anti Semitism and religious intolerance. This is why the French are bringing in new laws to combat Islam at a grass roots level, starting with the banning of the burkha. As the Islamic population approaches 5% of the whole population the muslims start to become more violent and demanding, and will vote for neo Marxist and neo liberal candidates who back more rights for muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Banning the burka is not a big deal.. Most Muslim women don't wear the abaya or chador. You find that typically in new converts.
> 
> Do you have any data on how many French Jews have left.. or did you just toss that out?
Click to expand...





 here you go you do the math and see how many have actually left, and the reason for the migration is ISLAMIC ANTI SEMITIC ATTACKS.

History of the Jews in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the French Jews are leaving in their hundreds because of rampant Islamic anti Semitism and religious intolerance. This is why the French are bringing in new laws to combat Islam at a grass roots level, starting with the banning of the burkha. As the Islamic population approaches 5% of the whole population the muslims start to become more violent and demanding, and will vote for neo Marxist and neo liberal candidates who back more rights for muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the burka is not a big deal.. Most Muslim women don't wear the abaya or chador. You find that typically in new converts.
> 
> Do you have any data on how many French Jews have left.. or did you just toss that out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go you do the math and see how many have actually left, and the reason for the migration is ISLAMIC ANTI SEMITIC ATTACKS.
> 
> History of the Jews in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



I don't see any numbers at your link.

Rises in antisemitism in modern France have been linked to the intensifying IsraeliPalestinian conflict.


----------



## editec

> Based on official estimates, Britain's Muslim population has grown from 1.6 million in 2001 (when the British Census first began to measure religion) to 1,870,000 in 2004, to 2,422,000 in 2008, to 2,869,000 in 2010. That is an overall increase of more than 1.2 million, according to data compiled by the British government's Labour Force Survey (LFS), which were first published by the Times of London newspaper in January 2009, later confirmed by Hansard, the official report of debates in the British Parliament, and then updated by the Pew Research Center in September 2010.
> 
> In just two decades, the percentage of the British population born abroad has doubled to over 11%, according to the Office for National Statistics. In real terms, that amounts to nearly seven million immigrants, equal to the population of the City of London, or the equivalent of one immigrant every two minutes. This rate of inflow is 25 times higher than any previous period of immigration since the Norman Conquest of England in September 1066.


source

One wonders why this inflow of immigrants is encouraged?

One wonders if the same PROFIT motive is making this happen in the UK as is happening here?


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the burka is not a big deal.. Most Muslim women don't wear the abaya or chador. You find that typically in new converts.
> 
> Do you have any data on how many French Jews have left.. or did you just toss that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go you do the math and see how many have actually left, and the reason for the migration is ISLAMIC ANTI SEMITIC ATTACKS.
> 
> History of the Jews in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any numbers at your link.
> 
> Rises in antisemitism in modern France have been linked to the intensifying IsraeliPalestinian conflict.
Click to expand...






Didn't you that's strange because they are all around the part you lifted. And a couple of lines further down a paragraph starts

 Between 2000 and 2009, 13,315 French Jews moved to Israel


----------



## Phoenall

editec said:


> Based on official estimates, Britain's Muslim population has grown from 1.6 million in 2001 (when the British Census first began to measure religion) to 1,870,000 in 2004, to 2,422,000 in 2008, to 2,869,000 in 2010. That is an overall increase of more than 1.2 million, according to data compiled by the British government's Labour Force Survey (LFS), which were first published by the Times of London newspaper in January 2009, later confirmed by Hansard, the official report of debates in the British Parliament, and then updated by the Pew Research Center in September 2010.
> 
> In just two decades, the percentage of the British population born abroad has doubled to over 11%, according to the Office for National Statistics. In real terms, that amounts to nearly seven million immigrants, equal to the population of the City of London, or the equivalent of one immigrant every two minutes. This rate of inflow is 25 times higher than any previous period of immigration since the Norman Conquest of England in September 1066.
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> One wonders why this inflow of immigrants is encouraged?
> 
> One wonders if the same PROFIT motive is making this happen in the UK as is happening here?
Click to expand...





 All down to votes as the ousted Labour government admitted, the migrants are expected to vote labour for being allowed to come here and claim welfare. They also admit that they got it wrong and they should never have allowed so many unemployed migrants to enter the country.


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go you do the math and see how many have actually left, and the reason for the migration is ISLAMIC ANTI SEMITIC ATTACKS.
> 
> History of the Jews in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any numbers at your link.
> 
> Rises in antisemitism in modern France have been linked to the intensifying IsraeliPalestinian conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you that's strange because they are all around the part you lifted. And a couple of lines further down a paragraph starts
> 
> Between 2000 and 2009, 13,315 French Jews moved to Israel
Click to expand...


I posted that earlier.. along with the link. Then half of them returned to France.

Do you live in Israel?


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any numbers at your link.
> 
> Rises in antisemitism in modern France have been linked to the intensifying IsraeliPalestinian conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you that's strange because they are all around the part you lifted. And a couple of lines further down a paragraph starts
> 
> Between 2000 and 2009, 13,315 French Jews moved to Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted that earlier.. along with the link. Then half of them returned to France.
> 
> Do you live in Israel?
Click to expand...




 30% is not half, unless you use Islamic calculus 

 Do you live in an Islamic sharia shit hole ?


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you that's strange because they are all around the part you lifted. And a couple of lines further down a paragraph starts
> 
> Between 2000 and 2009, 13,315 French Jews moved to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that earlier.. along with the link. Then half of them returned to France.
> 
> Do you live in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30% is not half, unless you use Islamic calculus
> 
> Do you live in an Islamic sharia shit hole ?
Click to expand...


No.. I live in Atlanta... and I spent many happy years in the Arab world.

I understand your hate and animosity.. that often goes with ignorance.


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that earlier.. along with the link. Then half of them returned to France.
> 
> Do you live in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30% is not half, unless you use Islamic calculus
> 
> Do you live in an Islamic sharia shit hole ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. I live in Atlanta... and I spent many happy years in the Arab world.
> 
> I understand your hate and animosity.. that often goes with ignorance.
Click to expand...





 You forget we in the UK are faced by Islamic violence every day so we know the truth about muslims. So there is no ignorance, the opposite in fact intelligence and reality. 

Things like doctors driving a range rover packed with explosives and flammables into a packed Airport concourse at the height of school holidays. What military target were they after.            Muslims married men grooming underage girls for sex, racially and sexually abusing them and then MURDERING them before butchering the bodies and making them into kebabs.      A muslim gang attacking a schoolboy because they wanted to kill a white person, so they beat him to a bloody pulp then laid him face down on a fire till he was screaming in agony. They cut out his tongue to silence him and then cut of his penis before ramming it as far down his throat as possible, leaving him to die in absolute agony and all alone.

 So dont say that I am ignorant of islam and the muslims because I have seen what they are capable of, and if push comes to shove I will be on the front line dishing out the punishments they richly deserve. They are unspeakably despicable and evil and have no self control or humanity of any sort.

Now you can put me back on ignore for all I care as scum like you should be segregated from humanity and not allowed to mix with decent human beings.


----------



## American_Jihad

*War Over Wilders*

March 31, 2014 by Bruce Bawer







On March 19, addressing supporters in The Hague after a local election, Geert Wilders, head of the Freedom Party (PVV), asked if they wanted more or less of the European Union. Less! they shouted. Did they want more or less of the Labor Party? Less! they repeated. Then he asked, Do you want, in this city and in the Netherlands, more or fewer Moroccans?

...

In a speech on March 22, Wilders explained in detail what he had meant by the fewer Moroccans line. His party platform calls for a three-stage approach to the Islamic immigration issue: limiting immigration from Islamic countries, including Morocco; promoting re-emigration to Muslim countries; and deporting criminal Moroccans by revoking their Dutch passports, if they have dual nationality  and most have  and sending them back to the country of their other nationality. In answer to the question why did I refer to Moroccans in particular?, Wilders said hed done so because Moroccans are at the top of the list of over-representation in crime and welfare dependence. Moroccan youths younger than 23, more than 60% of them are known to the police and the judicial system. Moroccans are 22 times more frequently guilty of violent crime such as mugging and robbery. They are seven times more likely to be on welfare. These are facts that I havent made up, but these are facts that I have to make known or I might just as well not have gone into politics. I went into politics to state things like this, and to propose solutions.

And thats the bottom line. Your typical high-level European politician  say, oh, Jens Stoltenberg, the recently dethroned prime minister of Norway who was just named head of NATO (an organization for whose founding values he has never shown particular enthusiasm)  plainly went into politics not to face up to hard truths or put his life on the line for freedom, but so that he could eventually end up as, well, head of NATO, or as a jet-setting big shot at the UN or EU or World Bank. Yes, Wilders stumbled with his line about fewer Moroccans, but on a European landscape crowded with empty-suit politicians who dont really stand for anything except for their own careers, whose approach to Islam and immigration is to recite facile multicultural mantras, and whose only real qualification for anything is that they never, ever offend (precisely because they strenuously skirt the topics that matter the most), Wilders is the real thing: a brave, selfless man determined to steer the ship of state through turbulent waters safely into port. The Dutch would be fools to throw him overboard.

War Over Wilders | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*



*
*The Refugee Crisis and Sweden's Perfect Storm*
* The disaster on the horizon is there for all to see. *
September 24, 2015

The Refugee Crisis and Sweden's Perfect Storm


----------



## American_Jihad

*Direct Experience: The One Benefit of Accepting Muslim Migrants*
* If the West cannot learn about Islam from doctrine, history, and current events, then let it learn from up close and personal contact. *
October 26, 2015
Raymond Ibrahim






A silver lining exists in the dust cloud being beat up by the marching feet of millions of Muslim men migrating into the West: those many Europeans and Americans, who could never understand Islam in theory, will now have the opportunity to understand it through direct and personal experience.

Perhaps then they will awaken to reality?

The fact is, most Western people have had very little personal interaction with Muslims.  Moreover, because Muslims in the West are still a tiny minority—in the U.S., they are reportedly less than one percent of the population—those few Muslims that Westerners do interact with are often on their best behavior, being surrounded as they are by a sea of infidels (according to the doctrine of taqiyya).

...

I speak not of the true refugees—women and children—but of the hordes of young and able bodied Muslim men; the ones shouting “Allahu Akbar!” as they barge into Europe.

When discussing Western and Muslim interactions in the modern era, it’s my custom to provide historical precedents to show that Muslim hostilities—whether hate for Christians and their churches and crosses, or whether violent lust for “white” women—are not aberrations but continuations.

In this case, however, I have none to give.  For never before in history have the peoples of one civilization been so divorced from reality as to welcome millions of people from an alien civilization—one that terrorized their ancestors for centuries—to come and dwell among them.

The only “history” one can cite is the modern day experiences of those European regions that already have significant Muslim populations, and are taking more in. 

In Germany and the United Kingdom, crime and rape have soared in direct proportion to the number of Muslim “refugees” accepted.  Sweden alone—where rape has increased by 1,472% since that country embraced “multiculturalism”—is reportedly on the verge of collapse.

The price of the Islamic influx into Western lands is violence and chaos, in accordance with Islam’s Rule of Numbers: women and children will be exploited and raped; the elderly will be mugged; churches and other institutions will be attacked; terror will set in.   Look to the plight of non-Muslims living alongside Muslims to get an idea of what is coming.

But alas, at this late hour, such appears to be the price that must be paid for decades of willful ignorance.  If the West cannot learn the truth about Islam from theory, from doctrine, from history, and now even from ongoing current events, then let it learn from up close and personal contact.  

And if after such firsthand experiences, any Western nation is still too politically correct to act in the name of self-preservation, then let it die.  For it will be evident that there is little left worth saving. 

Direct Experience: The One Benefit of Accepting Muslim Migrants


----------



## Delta4Embassy

American_Jihad said:


> *Europe: A Continent in Flight*​
> February 26, 2013
> By Bruce Bawer
> 
> Different parts of Europe, same story.
> 
> Lets start with France, where a new report by a Jewish community group, Service de Protection de la Communauté Juive (SPCJ), says that anti-Semitism in that country has gotten so much worse in the wake of last years Toulouse school massacre that the number of Jews who are crossing the Channel to find safe haven in the U.K. is skyrocketing. One sign of the trend: St Johns Wood Synagogue in London has set up a separate French minyan, attended regularly by 120 people on Shabbat, with new faces showing up every week. A February 21 piece in the Jewish Chronicle about the SPCJ report noted that while anti-Semitic incidents in Britain and France are roughly comparable in number, those in France are far more likely to involve violence. It also quoted Britains Chief Rabbi as warning that the position of Jews in Europe today is very difficult.Jews in Europe have begun to ask, is there a place for us here? Perhaps the most telling detail in the Jewish Chronicle article was this: while the SPCJ report originally stated that in over three-quarters of the antisemitic incidents the perpetrators were reported as being of North African origin, this fact was later deleted from the text.
> 
> ...
> 
> All this fleeing, of course, is nothing new in Europe. Norwegians have been saying ta-ta to certain east Oslo neighborhoods for years. A couple of years ago the Danish newspaper Politiken ran an article headlined Christians and Jews are fleeing from Danish ghettos, noting that in Vollsmose, a suburb of Odense, Jews and Christians were clearing out because they were being threatened with beatings, while in Muslim-heavy areas of Copenhagen, Jewish kids were being advised to apply to schools in other parts of town. The only surprise was the articles appearance in the ordinarily PC Politiken  that, and the willingness of a political scientist at Aarhus University to finger Islam as a major part of the problem. Jews, he worried, might well start emigrating from Denmark. A young Jewish man told Politiken that on several occasions Muslim neighbors in Vollsmose had offered him the explicit choice: leave town or get beaten up. He left.
> 
> The situation in Denmark has only gotten more and more rotten. Yesterday, the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten ran an article headlined Why you cant be a Jew in Copenhagen, in which Martin Henriksen, immigration and integration spokesman for the Danish Peoples Party, bluntly noted that owing to Muslim anti-Semitism, schools in Copenhagen encourage Jewish parents to find other pastures for their children. We havent witnessed anything like this since the Occupation, he wrote.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever the specific details of the story, the narratives main point is clear  as is its larger import. The story of that boy and his dog, simply put, is the story of todays Europe in miniature   the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.
> 
> Europe: A Continent in Flight




Notice the signs are all in English. Odd for a targetted message meant for Europeans. Almost makes it look like it's staged for US eyes.


----------



## Osomir

Delta4Embassy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Europe: A Continent in Flight*​
> February 26, 2013
> By Bruce Bawer
> 
> Different parts of Europe, same story.
> 
> Lets start with France, where a new report by a Jewish community group, Service de Protection de la Communauté Juive (SPCJ), says that anti-Semitism in that country has gotten so much worse in the wake of last years Toulouse school massacre that the number of Jews who are crossing the Channel to find safe haven in the U.K. is skyrocketing. One sign of the trend: St Johns Wood Synagogue in London has set up a separate French minyan, attended regularly by 120 people on Shabbat, with new faces showing up every week. A February 21 piece in the Jewish Chronicle about the SPCJ report noted that while anti-Semitic incidents in Britain and France are roughly comparable in number, those in France are far more likely to involve violence. It also quoted Britains Chief Rabbi as warning that the position of Jews in Europe today is very difficult.Jews in Europe have begun to ask, is there a place for us here? Perhaps the most telling detail in the Jewish Chronicle article was this: while the SPCJ report originally stated that in over three-quarters of the antisemitic incidents the perpetrators were reported as being of North African origin, this fact was later deleted from the text.
> 
> ...
> 
> All this fleeing, of course, is nothing new in Europe. Norwegians have been saying ta-ta to certain east Oslo neighborhoods for years. A couple of years ago the Danish newspaper Politiken ran an article headlined Christians and Jews are fleeing from Danish ghettos, noting that in Vollsmose, a suburb of Odense, Jews and Christians were clearing out because they were being threatened with beatings, while in Muslim-heavy areas of Copenhagen, Jewish kids were being advised to apply to schools in other parts of town. The only surprise was the articles appearance in the ordinarily PC Politiken  that, and the willingness of a political scientist at Aarhus University to finger Islam as a major part of the problem. Jews, he worried, might well start emigrating from Denmark. A young Jewish man told Politiken that on several occasions Muslim neighbors in Vollsmose had offered him the explicit choice: leave town or get beaten up. He left.
> 
> The situation in Denmark has only gotten more and more rotten. Yesterday, the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten ran an article headlined Why you cant be a Jew in Copenhagen, in which Martin Henriksen, immigration and integration spokesman for the Danish Peoples Party, bluntly noted that owing to Muslim anti-Semitism, schools in Copenhagen encourage Jewish parents to find other pastures for their children. We havent witnessed anything like this since the Occupation, he wrote.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever the specific details of the story, the narratives main point is clear  as is its larger import. The story of that boy and his dog, simply put, is the story of todays Europe in miniature   the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.
> 
> Europe: A Continent in Flight
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the signs are all in English. Odd for a targetted message meant for Europeans. Almost makes it look like it's staged for US eyes.
Click to expand...


They are pictures from an old single small scale protest in the UK. Personally I find it ironic that posters such as him insist that these kinds of demonstrations are common, but can't seem to find the material to update their pictorial examples with something that isn't half a decade old.


----------



## American_Jihad

Osomir said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Europe: A Continent in Flight*​
> February 26, 2013
> By Bruce Bawer
> 
> Different parts of Europe, same story.
> 
> Lets start with France, where a new report by a Jewish community group, Service de Protection de la Communauté Juive (SPCJ), says that anti-Semitism in that country has gotten so much worse in the wake of last years Toulouse school massacre that the number of Jews who are crossing the Channel to find safe haven in the U.K. is skyrocketing. One sign of the trend: St Johns Wood Synagogue in London has set up a separate French minyan, attended regularly by 120 people on Shabbat, with new faces showing up every week. A February 21 piece in the Jewish Chronicle about the SPCJ report noted that while anti-Semitic incidents in Britain and France are roughly comparable in number, those in France are far more likely to involve violence. It also quoted Britains Chief Rabbi as warning that the position of Jews in Europe today is very difficult.Jews in Europe have begun to ask, is there a place for us here? Perhaps the most telling detail in the Jewish Chronicle article was this: while the SPCJ report originally stated that in over three-quarters of the antisemitic incidents the perpetrators were reported as being of North African origin, this fact was later deleted from the text.
> 
> ...
> 
> All this fleeing, of course, is nothing new in Europe. Norwegians have been saying ta-ta to certain east Oslo neighborhoods for years. A couple of years ago the Danish newspaper Politiken ran an article headlined Christians and Jews are fleeing from Danish ghettos, noting that in Vollsmose, a suburb of Odense, Jews and Christians were clearing out because they were being threatened with beatings, while in Muslim-heavy areas of Copenhagen, Jewish kids were being advised to apply to schools in other parts of town. The only surprise was the articles appearance in the ordinarily PC Politiken  that, and the willingness of a political scientist at Aarhus University to finger Islam as a major part of the problem. Jews, he worried, might well start emigrating from Denmark. A young Jewish man told Politiken that on several occasions Muslim neighbors in Vollsmose had offered him the explicit choice: leave town or get beaten up. He left.
> 
> The situation in Denmark has only gotten more and more rotten. Yesterday, the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten ran an article headlined Why you cant be a Jew in Copenhagen, in which Martin Henriksen, immigration and integration spokesman for the Danish Peoples Party, bluntly noted that owing to Muslim anti-Semitism, schools in Copenhagen encourage Jewish parents to find other pastures for their children. We havent witnessed anything like this since the Occupation, he wrote.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever the specific details of the story, the narratives main point is clear  as is its larger import. The story of that boy and his dog, simply put, is the story of todays Europe in miniature   the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.
> 
> Europe: A Continent in Flight
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the signs are all in English. Odd for a targetted message meant for Europeans. Almost makes it look like it's staged for US eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are pictures from an old single small scale protest in the UK. Personally I find it ironic that posters such as him insist that these kinds of demonstrations are common, but can't seem to find the material to update their pictorial examples with something that isn't half a decade old.
Click to expand...


Any pictures before the article and after the articles url are the ones I put in there to incite people like you and the jackass above you.
*Read Em N Weep...*


----------



## Osomir

American_Jihad said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Europe: A Continent in Flight*​
> February 26, 2013
> By Bruce Bawer
> 
> Different parts of Europe, same story.
> 
> Lets start with France, where a new report by a Jewish community group, Service de Protection de la Communauté Juive (SPCJ), says that anti-Semitism in that country has gotten so much worse in the wake of last years Toulouse school massacre that the number of Jews who are crossing the Channel to find safe haven in the U.K. is skyrocketing. One sign of the trend: St Johns Wood Synagogue in London has set up a separate French minyan, attended regularly by 120 people on Shabbat, with new faces showing up every week. A February 21 piece in the Jewish Chronicle about the SPCJ report noted that while anti-Semitic incidents in Britain and France are roughly comparable in number, those in France are far more likely to involve violence. It also quoted Britains Chief Rabbi as warning that the position of Jews in Europe today is very difficult.Jews in Europe have begun to ask, is there a place for us here? Perhaps the most telling detail in the Jewish Chronicle article was this: while the SPCJ report originally stated that in over three-quarters of the antisemitic incidents the perpetrators were reported as being of North African origin, this fact was later deleted from the text.
> 
> ...
> 
> All this fleeing, of course, is nothing new in Europe. Norwegians have been saying ta-ta to certain east Oslo neighborhoods for years. A couple of years ago the Danish newspaper Politiken ran an article headlined Christians and Jews are fleeing from Danish ghettos, noting that in Vollsmose, a suburb of Odense, Jews and Christians were clearing out because they were being threatened with beatings, while in Muslim-heavy areas of Copenhagen, Jewish kids were being advised to apply to schools in other parts of town. The only surprise was the articles appearance in the ordinarily PC Politiken  that, and the willingness of a political scientist at Aarhus University to finger Islam as a major part of the problem. Jews, he worried, might well start emigrating from Denmark. A young Jewish man told Politiken that on several occasions Muslim neighbors in Vollsmose had offered him the explicit choice: leave town or get beaten up. He left.
> 
> The situation in Denmark has only gotten more and more rotten. Yesterday, the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten ran an article headlined Why you cant be a Jew in Copenhagen, in which Martin Henriksen, immigration and integration spokesman for the Danish Peoples Party, bluntly noted that owing to Muslim anti-Semitism, schools in Copenhagen encourage Jewish parents to find other pastures for their children. We havent witnessed anything like this since the Occupation, he wrote.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever the specific details of the story, the narratives main point is clear  as is its larger import. The story of that boy and his dog, simply put, is the story of todays Europe in miniature   the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.
> 
> Europe: A Continent in Flight
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the signs are all in English. Odd for a targetted message meant for Europeans. Almost makes it look like it's staged for US eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are pictures from an old single small scale protest in the UK. Personally I find it ironic that posters such as him insist that these kinds of demonstrations are common, but can't seem to find the material to update their pictorial examples with something that isn't half a decade old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any pictures before the article and after the articles url are the ones I put in there to incite people like you and the jackass above you.
> *Read Em N Weep...*
Click to expand...


  "read these incredibly old and outdated photos and weep."

Try harder.


----------



## American_Jihad

Osomir said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Europe: A Continent in Flight*​
> February 26, 2013
> By Bruce Bawer
> 
> Different parts of Europe, same story.
> 
> Lets start with France, where a new report by a Jewish community group, Service de Protection de la Communauté Juive (SPCJ), says that anti-Semitism in that country has gotten so much worse in the wake of last years Toulouse school massacre that the number of Jews who are crossing the Channel to find safe haven in the U.K. is skyrocketing. One sign of the trend: St Johns Wood Synagogue in London has set up a separate French minyan, attended regularly by 120 people on Shabbat, with new faces showing up every week. A February 21 piece in the Jewish Chronicle about the SPCJ report noted that while anti-Semitic incidents in Britain and France are roughly comparable in number, those in France are far more likely to involve violence. It also quoted Britains Chief Rabbi as warning that the position of Jews in Europe today is very difficult.Jews in Europe have begun to ask, is there a place for us here? Perhaps the most telling detail in the Jewish Chronicle article was this: while the SPCJ report originally stated that in over three-quarters of the antisemitic incidents the perpetrators were reported as being of North African origin, this fact was later deleted from the text.
> 
> ...
> 
> All this fleeing, of course, is nothing new in Europe. Norwegians have been saying ta-ta to certain east Oslo neighborhoods for years. A couple of years ago the Danish newspaper Politiken ran an article headlined Christians and Jews are fleeing from Danish ghettos, noting that in Vollsmose, a suburb of Odense, Jews and Christians were clearing out because they were being threatened with beatings, while in Muslim-heavy areas of Copenhagen, Jewish kids were being advised to apply to schools in other parts of town. The only surprise was the articles appearance in the ordinarily PC Politiken  that, and the willingness of a political scientist at Aarhus University to finger Islam as a major part of the problem. Jews, he worried, might well start emigrating from Denmark. A young Jewish man told Politiken that on several occasions Muslim neighbors in Vollsmose had offered him the explicit choice: leave town or get beaten up. He left.
> 
> The situation in Denmark has only gotten more and more rotten. Yesterday, the Danish newspaper Jyllands-Posten ran an article headlined Why you cant be a Jew in Copenhagen, in which Martin Henriksen, immigration and integration spokesman for the Danish Peoples Party, bluntly noted that owing to Muslim anti-Semitism, schools in Copenhagen encourage Jewish parents to find other pastures for their children. We havent witnessed anything like this since the Occupation, he wrote.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever the specific details of the story, the narratives main point is clear  as is its larger import. The story of that boy and his dog, simply put, is the story of todays Europe in miniature   the story of a continent whose natives are increasingly being tormented by Koran-wielding tyrants, and increasingly in flight.
> 
> Europe: A Continent in Flight
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the signs are all in English. Odd for a targetted message meant for Europeans. Almost makes it look like it's staged for US eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are pictures from an old single small scale protest in the UK. Personally I find it ironic that posters such as him insist that these kinds of demonstrations are common, but can't seem to find the material to update their pictorial examples with something that isn't half a decade old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any pictures before the article and after the articles url are the ones I put in there to incite people like you and the jackass above you.
> *Read Em N Weep...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "read these incredibly old and outdated photos and weep."
> 
> Try harder.
Click to expand...

Here ya go... 2015 islamic migration of eu - Google Search
It's a mirage, nothing happening here right...some people are moronic...


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Officials Mock National Sovereignty*
* Browbeating European countries to serve a globalist agenda. *
October 28, 2015
Joseph Klein






At a reception held on October 22, 2015 to honor the 70th anniversary of the United Nations, the UN Secretary General's Special Representative for International Migration, Peter Sutherland, claimed that caps on refugees enforced by certain countries in Europe are “directly reminiscent of the type of caps that took place under the Reich [against] the Jewish population.”  This outrageous comparison of good faith attempts to control the tide of mass migration from the Middle East, North Africa and Afghanistan to the plight of Jews during the Holocaust is aimed at browbeating European countries into putting their own citizens in danger to serve a globalist agenda.

Make no mistake about Sutherland‘s intentions. He is not really focused on saving persecuted religious minorities from the Muslim majority countries in conflict-ridden regions, particularly persecuted Christians and Yazidis. He advocates an open border policy in which migrants leaving their countries of origin to seek better economic conditions would have essentially the same right to settle in their destination countries of choice as persecuted refugees seeking political asylum:

"What are economic migrants, I ask? Are they everybody else who isn’t persecuted? Well if that is what they are, does it mean that you’re going to send home people who are starving? That you’re going to send home people who are living through environmental degradation of a dreadful kind? …It’s just not good enough."

Sutherland has no way of knowing the motivations of the many hundreds of thousands (and possibly millions eventually) of migrants from Muslim majority countries flooding Europe, let alone who they really are. He ignores legitimate concerns regarding infiltration by members of the Islamic State and other jihadists. What we are witnessing is in part a genuine humanitarian crisis and in part a Hijrah, or “jihad by emigration,” as Robert Spencer calls it. The Islamic State has made no secret of its intention to flood Europe with hundreds of thousands of its jihadists posing as refugees. Some Islamic State jihadists have already been caught crossing into Europe doing just that. Without proper vetting and border controls, the jihadists will succeed in exploiting humanitarian outreach to accomplish their Hijrah, with potentially catastrophic results for the West. 

National sovereignty and the territorial integrity of a country disappear without effective border controls. But UN officials such as Sutherland could not care less about national sovereignty if it gets in the way of their preferred model of free flowing global migration irrespective of the impact on the destination countries. He admits to a degree of “antagonism which I feel towards nationalism.” Earlier this month, in an interview with UN News Centre, Sutherland said that governments must recognize that “sovereignty is an illusion – that sovereignty is an absolute illusion that has to be put behind us. The days of hiding behind borders and fences are long gone.”

...

UN Officials Mock National Sovereignty


----------



## montelatici

Palestine disappeared as a result of unchecked migration of European Jews. Little countries like Slovenia could disappear if enough Muslims invade the place.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Paradigms Lost: The EU*
* What are Europeans willing to fight for? *
December 1, 2015
Bruce Thornton






...

In Europe, the EU has been the institutional manifestation of this optimistic paradigm. Ethnic particularism, nationalist loyalties, parochial religious beliefs were remnants of the unenlightened past. A transnational organization of technocrats would be better placed to manage the economy, promote social justice, tend to the disadvantaged through redistributionist welfare transfers, and establish non-violent institutions of conflict resolution that would make collective violence a thing of the past. In practice, this meant diminishing national identity and the Christian faith, embracing a multiculturalism predicated on Western guilt and sentimental Third-Worldism, and inviting non-Western immigrants into Europe. These immigrants theoretically would do the work Europeans scorned, compensating for the decline in birthrates that attended increasing affluence and secularist values.

This paradigm today is wobbly. The EU still hasn’t recovered from the 2008 economic crisis, nor repaired the fissures in the EU laid bare by the still-looming Grexit (the departure of Greece from the common currency), the sluggish economic growth, the high levels of unemployment, the high taxes, debt, and deficits, and the burdensome regulatory regime. The EU faith in technocratic expertise and powers of control has been exposed as hubristic, a failure to acknowledge the “irreducible complexity” of human behavior and social relations, and the reality of conflicting economic interests among 500 million people spread over 28 countries with different languages, customs, histories, and religions. The nasty feud between Germany and Greece over the latter’s threatened default on its debt reminded us that Germans are still Germans and Greeks are still Greeks.

The on-going immigration crisis has further split the EU. The Eurocrats and other elites enjoyed their freer travel and “citizen of the world” identity, but millions of others lacking those opportunities remain French or Italian or Hungarian or Greek. Yet for all their differences, Europeans still live in a civilization created by Athens, Rome, and Jerusalem, a civilization embracing freedom, equal rights, separation of church and state, and numerous other ideals.

For many Europeans even if that tradition has been weakened by secularism, their political and social institutions are very different from those of the Muslims they invited into their countries, making assimilation difficult. Thus rather than workers, many immigrants, especially the young, became part of a permanent underclass living on the dole, alienated from the host country’s culture, and shut out from labor markets by onerous employment regulations.  Long before the Syrian refugee crisis and the terror attacks in London, Madrid, and Paris, these Muslim “youths,” as they’re delicately called, have been underemployed and overrepresented in prisons, committing crimes, particularly vandalism, assault, and rape, at a much higher rate than their proportion of the population. They crowd the welfare rolls, clustering in shabby neighborhoods beyond the reach of police control and ripe for recruitment into jihadist outfits. Meanwhile many Muslims practice the illiberal tenets of their faith––sex segregation, honor killings, stealth polygamy, aggressive public practice of their faith, intolerance of infidels, and waging or supporting violent jihad––contrary to the liberal democratic principles of their new homes.

...

Finally, the decline of faith in Europe has undercut the Judeo-Christian tradition upon which the civilization of Europe was founded, and which will have to provide the unifying principles, virtues, and beliefs necessary for correcting the dysfunctions of the EU and putting steel into Europeans’ resolve to destroy jihadism. But what today can replace “the accumulated capital of [Europe’s] Christian past,” as Christopher Dawson called it, “from which it drew the moral and social idealism that inspired the humanitarian and liberal and democratic movement of the last two centuries”? That “capital” has been dwindling for decades. Before the paradigm can shift, Europeans will have to rediscover what they are willing to kill and die for, especially in the face of an enemy filled with passionate intensity and fierce certainty in their knowledge of what their god commands _them_ to kill and die for. That is the question the Eurocrats in Brussels and Strasburg are incapable of answering.

Paradigms Lost: The EU


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> Palestine disappeared as a result of unchecked migration of European Jews. Little countries like Slovenia could disappear if enough Muslims invade the place.



Palestine disappeared?       when?    PALESTINA   is,  very simply----a roman renaming of that which the romans called   "JUDEA"      and for jews
was   Israel and Judea.     It never disappeared.     It is true that about 50 years
ago some arabs suddenly decided to call themselves  "PALESTINIANS" hoping
to take  that  ROMAN TERRITORY stolen from jews as their own POSSESSION ]simply by renaming their  arab selves   (despite the fact that most have trouble
simply PRONOUNCING the word    ----uhm   BALESTINE)


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine disappeared as a result of unchecked migration of European Jews. Little countries like Slovenia could disappear if enough Muslims invade the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine disappeared?       when?    PALESTINA   is,  very simply----a roman renaming of that which the romans called   "JUDEA"      and for jews
> was   Israel and Judea.     It never disappeared.     It is true that about 50 years
> ago some arabs suddenly decided to call themselves  "PALESTINIANS" hoping
> to take  that  ROMAN TERRITORY stolen from jews as their own POSSESSION ]simply by renaming their  arab selves   (despite the fact that most have trouble
> simply PRONOUNCING the word    ----uhm   BALESTINE)
Click to expand...


There were only Christians and Muslims living in Palestine before the European Zionist migration.  The Christians and Muslims suffered what Europe is suffering now.  They were unable to stop the Jewish hordes and they paid for it.  It should be a lesson to the Europeans.  Stop the Muslim migration now or lose your land.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Muslim Migration into Europe: Eurabia Come True?*
* An all-star panel discusses Europe's murky future at the Freedom Center's Restoration Weekend. *
December 11, 2015
Frontpagemag.com






*Below are the video and transcript of the panel discussion "Muslim Migration into Europe: Eurabia come True?" which took place at the David Horowitz Freedom Center’s 2015 Restoration Weekend. The event was held November 5-8th at the Belmond Charleston Place Hotel in Charleston, South Carolina.*

*...*


"Muslim Migration into Europe: Eurabia come True?" from DHFC on Vimeo.

Erick Stakelbeck: We have an incredible panel with a very timely issue obviously. Muslim refugees or migrants literally swarming into Europe, western Europe, in waves and potentially changing the face in many ways of western civilization if it continues unabated the way it has been. Folks, I don't think it's an exaggeration to say that, so we have a great panel today.  You're getting the best of the best on this issue.  A few quick words and a few numbers because at the end of the day when we talk about these issues -- Islamism, the jihadists, the demographic changes -- a lot of times our dear fellow Americans are busy maybe watching the Kardashians or taking a selfie as all these things are going on. So folks, I think what we need to do, and one of the things we'll do today on this panel, is we're going to help register with people or get the point across that what happens over there matters over here.  We need to care. So I'm going to give you a few quick examples before we get to our great panelists of why we should care.

Here are some stunning numbers for you in doing research for the panel about what's going on right now in Europe, our cousins across the pond.  What happens there could be a harbinger for what's going to happen here, especially under the current administration and in terms of the left vision for this county.  Number 1, the European Union believes that there will be at least 3 million refugees coming to EU countries in 2016 alone.  Folks, that's an astounding number.  Three million in 2016 alone.  Number 2, the British government.  British government officials believe this will continue.  This wave of refugees or migrants, whatever you want to call them, for the next 20 years.  That's the belief of the Brits.  Another number.  Our own Daniel Greenfield wrote about this yesterday, I believe.  Ten thousand refugees.  That's what President Obama wants to bring to the United States in 2016.  Ten thousand, I suppose, mainly Syrian refugees from a war zone where jihad and ISIS are running rampant.  Brilliant idea.

Ten Thousand refugees, folks.  They will cost $640 million to resettle here in the United States. And lastly, as Daniel wrote yesterday, 91 percent receive or will receive food stamps and 68 percent will receive cash welfare.  What a great day in America. And by the way, an important statistic here.  The FBI director, James Comey, said during a House Homeland Security Committee hearing a few weeks ago that you know what?  We probably can't vet all of these Syrian refugees.  Sorry, folks.  Now a few reasons we should be concerned about that.  Number 1, Europe, obviously, has become a major hotbed for jihad.  We've had at least 5,000 Europeans, Brits, French, Germans, Danes, leave their comfortable homes in Western Europe and travel to Syria and Iraq to join ISIS.  Hundreds of them, according to European officials, have already returned to places like Britain, France, Germany, and folks, when you're fresh off slicing heads in Syria, you're probably not going to transition peacefully back into civilian life and get a job at McDonald's when you return to the West.

...

Muslim Migration into Europe: Eurabia Come True?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Robert Spencer: Modern Man's Fatal Conceit*
* Leading scholar of Islam exposes the delusions endangering us at Restoration Weekend. *
December 28, 2015
Robert Spencer





*Below are the video and transcript of Robert Spencer's Keynote speech at the David Horowitz Freedom Center’s 2015 Restoration Weekend. The event was held November 5-8th at the Belmond Charleston Place Hotel in Charleston, South Carolina.*

*...*

Robert Spencer: Modern Man's Fatal Conceit


----------



## American_Jihad

*Syrian Refugees Attack Jewish Man in Germany*

January 12, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






Anti-Semitism rates among Muslims are simply stratospheric. This is why any Jewish group, including the ADL, AJC and OU, that endorsed bringing Syrian Muslim migrants to America in huge numbers were putting left-wing ideology ahead of the welfare of their constituents.  This kind of thing has happened before and it will keep happening again and again.

A man wearing a kippah was attacked and robbed in Germany in a anti-Semitic attack by refugees from Syria and Afghanistan on the island of Puttgarden.

The victim was a 49 year old French businessman who was pushed to the floor and robbed by the attackers as they yelled “Yahud’ which is Arabic for Jew. They took his shoulder bag that contained money, a cellphone and other valuables.

Police later arrested the attackers. They were released with the requirement that they report for a court hearing when called.​I'm sure they'll do just that. Unlike the despicable behavior by groups such as the AJC, ADL and OU, German Jewish leaders did make some halting efforts to warn about this.

...

Syrian Refugees Attack Jewish Man in Germany


----------



## Vigilante

Let's face it...many of them are animals, especially their clerics!


----------



## GHook93

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine disappeared as a result of unchecked migration of European Jews. Little countries like Slovenia could disappear if enough Muslims invade the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine disappeared?       when?    PALESTINA   is,  very simply----a roman renaming of that which the romans called   "JUDEA"      and for jews
> was   Israel and Judea.     It never disappeared.     It is true that about 50 years
> ago some arabs suddenly decided to call themselves  "PALESTINIANS" hoping
> to take  that  ROMAN TERRITORY stolen from jews as their own POSSESSION ]simply by renaming their  arab selves   (despite the fact that most have trouble
> simply PRONOUNCING the word    ----uhm   BALESTINE)
Click to expand...

You are trying to reason with the dumbest fuck on this board. Don't waste your energy


----------



## irosie91

GHook93 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine disappeared as a result of unchecked migration of European Jews. Little countries like Slovenia could disappear if enough Muslims invade the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine disappeared?       when?    PALESTINA   is,  very simply----a roman renaming of that which the romans called   "JUDEA"      and for jews
> was   Israel and Judea.     It never disappeared.     It is true that about 50 years
> ago some arabs suddenly decided to call themselves  "PALESTINIANS" hoping
> to take  that  ROMAN TERRITORY stolen from jews as their own POSSESSION ]simply by renaming their  arab selves   (despite the fact that most have trouble
> simply PRONOUNCING the word    ----uhm   BALESTINE)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to reason with the dumbest fuck on this board. Don't waste your energy
Click to expand...


I have a slightly complicated first name.  ---------but I have been "called"  by a far
less complicated nickname or diminutive of my real first name---ALL MY LIFE-----
even -----in school  (after the first day of the academic year).       I did not DISAPPEAR-------every school year after the first day.     There is another example of NON DISAPPERANCE  ----RHODESIA----got renamed   ZIMBABWE-----the country did not disappear when that change of name "happened"


----------



## American_Jihad

Send them back to their homeland in a box...




...

March 7, 2016
*Thanks to Muslim ‘migrants,’ Sweden facing crisis at public swimming pools*
By Thomas Lifson

Sweden pioneered the construction of public swimming pools allowing mixed bathing in the late 19th century, when it was a shocking thing in many other countries.  And the Swedes have, until recently, enjoyed the use of large, well-appointed public indoor pools.  With long, cold, dark winters, the chance to swim indoors and socialize in a warm and wet environment has been a prized part of civic life.

But thanks to the arrival of masses of young male Muslims from counties with very different ideas about men and women mixing together with few clothes on, this pleasure is on the verge of being lost.  Ingrid Carlqvist writes a long and disturbing report at the Gatestone Institute on the wave of sexual assaults and misbehavior that have forced some pools to close.  While the assaults started more than ten years ago, they have recently increased greatly.  Unfortunately, Swedish authorities have chosen a path of political correctness, suppressing news of the incidents and following very permissive and naïve countermeasures.

In 2003, "youth gangs" were so disruptive to other guests at the indoor water park Aq-va-kul that on several occasions, the establishment was forced to close. Despite investing 750,000 kronor ($88,000) in taller entrance gates, a glass-enclosed reception desk, surveillance cameras, and an Arabic-speaking "pool host" to tackle the security problems, things just kept getting worse. In 2005, senior staff member Bertil Lindberg told the local daily newspaper, _Sydsvenskan_: "Things have escalated this year. Large gangs of 10-20 young people threaten and provoke other guests as well as the staff. They did not come here to swim; they are just looking for trouble."

One problem: The Koran and Haditha teach that Islam is the only permitted way of life, so assimilation into the host county’s customs and way of life that violate the sacred injunctions (as, for example, female modesty) is not the path of righteousness.  Instead, the host must be made to change its ways as soon as the Muslim population is numerous enough to compel this.

As the numbers of Muslims in Sweden has grown, the problems have increased.

...

Read more: Blog: Thanks to Muslim ‘migrants,’ Sweden facing crisis at public swimming pools


----------



## protectionist

American_Jihad said:


> Send them back to their homeland in a box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> March 7, 2016
> *Thanks to Muslim ‘migrants,’ Sweden facing crisis at public swimming pools*
> By Thomas Lifson
> 
> Sweden pioneered the construction of public swimming pools allowing mixed bathing in the late 19th century, when it was a shocking thing in many other countries.  And the Swedes have, until recently, enjoyed the use of large, well-appointed public indoor pools.  With long, cold, dark winters, the chance to swim indoors and socialize in a warm and wet environment has been a prized part of civic life.
> 
> But thanks to the arrival of masses of young male Muslims from counties with very different ideas about men and women mixing together with few clothes on, this pleasure is on the verge of being lost.  Ingrid Carlqvist writes a long and disturbing report at the Gatestone Institute on the wave of sexual assaults and misbehavior that have forced some pools to close.  While the assaults started more than ten years ago, they have recently increased greatly.  Unfortunately, Swedish authorities have chosen a path of political correctness, suppressing news of the incidents and following very permissive and naïve countermeasures.
> 
> In 2003, "youth gangs" were so disruptive to other guests at the indoor water park Aq-va-kul that on several occasions, the establishment was forced to close. Despite investing 750,000 kronor ($88,000) in taller entrance gates, a glass-enclosed reception desk, surveillance cameras, and an Arabic-speaking "pool host" to tackle the security problems, things just kept getting worse. In 2005, senior staff member Bertil Lindberg told the local daily newspaper, _Sydsvenskan_: "Things have escalated this year. Large gangs of 10-20 young people threaten and provoke other guests as well as the staff. They did not come here to swim; they are just looking for trouble."
> 
> One problem: The Koran and Haditha teach that Islam is the only permitted way of life, so assimilation into the host county’s customs and way of life that violate the sacred injunctions (as, for example, female modesty) is not the path of righteousness.  Instead, the host must be made to change its ways as soon as the Muslim population is numerous enough to compel this.
> 
> As the numbers of Muslims in Sweden has grown, the problems have increased.
> 
> ...Read more: Blog: Thanks to Muslim ‘migrants,’ Sweden facing crisis at public swimming pools



How dumb can the Swedes be ? The answer is obvious.  Heavily increase ARMED security at the pools. When the thugs get criminal, arrest them.  If they resist, shoot them.


----------



## protectionist

montelatici said:


> There were only Christians and Muslims living in Palestine before the European Zionist migration.  The Christians and Muslims suffered what Europe is suffering now.  They were unable to stop the Jewish hordes and they paid for it.  It should be a lesson to the Europeans.  Stop the Muslim migration now or lose your land.


The same is true of the USA.  And Trump is the only one who, sensibly, has called for a halt to that Muslim immigration.


----------



## Igrok_

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine disappeared as a result of unchecked migration of European Jews. Little countries like Slovenia could disappear if enough Muslims invade the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine disappeared?       when?    PALESTINA   is,  very simply----a roman renaming of that which the romans called   "JUDEA"      and for jews
> was   Israel and Judea.     It never disappeared.     It is true that about 50 years
> ago some arabs suddenly decided to call themselves  "PALESTINIANS" hoping
> to take  that  ROMAN TERRITORY stolen from jews as their own POSSESSION ]simply by renaming their  arab selves   (despite the fact that most have trouble
> simply PRONOUNCING the word    ----uhm   BALESTINE)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were only Christians and Muslims living in Palestine before the European Zionist migration.  The Christians and Muslims suffered what Europe is suffering now.  They were unable to stop the Jewish hordes and they paid for it.  It should be a lesson to the Europeans.  Stop the Muslim migration now or lose your land.
Click to expand...

There were only Christians living in Kosovo, Serbia. But muslims bred there and despite the tries of getting off of them, serbs were pushed by Europeans to leave their historical territory. So in some reason europeans don't like to leave their territories now. Why? It would be honest.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Europe Forced to Take 1 Syrian Migrant for Every 4 it Ships Back*
March 18, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  I've got a great deal for you. I'll only punch you in the face 1/4 as often as before. But you have to give me lots of money and open borders.

The EU, that's spelled Merkel, struck a deal with Turkey's Islamist tyrant to finally "solve" the Muslim migrant problem. It's one of those deals you usually strike with the mob when you're running a restaurant.

From Sunday on, the EU may ship any migrant arriving in Europe via the Aegean Sea back to Turkey... 

In return for any Syrian refugees the EU ships back from Greece to Turkey, the EU will take in one Syrian refugee currently in Turkey. This number, however, is to be capped at 72,000.

...

  Here's a reminder from his boss of what that destiny is.

_ "The mosques are our barracks, the domes our helmets, the minarets our bayonets and the faithful our soldiers"._

Merkel made a deal to continue the invasion of Europe while paying protection money to one of the main figures behind it.

Europe Forced to Take 1 Syrian Migrant for Every 4 it Ships Back


----------



## Mindful

David Vance opines:

So the deal has been done. The EU has bent over and given the Islamofascist Turkey ¢billions of our taxes and will provide its 77m Muslim citizens visa free access to the European landmass in exchange for taking back immigrants that land in Greece. The EU will then accept BACK one immigrant from Turkey for every immigrant is accepts from Greece. Clear? Sounds like a good deal??

Meanwhile, in downtown Istanbul…

A suicide bomb attack at a busy shopping area in the Turkish city of Istanbul has killed at least four people, officials say. Up to 20 people were injured, three seriously.

Last Sunday, an attack in the capital, Ankara, killed 37 people. Kurdish rebel group TAK claimed that attack, saying it was in revenge for Turkish military operations against Kurds.

Last month, a bomb attack on a military convoy in Ankara killed 28 people and wounded dozens more.

Yes, Turkey seems a great choice of country to do business with. This is a calamitous decision by those who seem intent on burying European civilisation.


----------



## Freja

I just wanted to show you Viktor Orbáns (Hungarys Prime Minister) speech he had a few days ago. 
Finally somebody powerful in Europe who dares to speak the truth. I admire the hungarians courage... 
Hopefully more countries will dare to stand up for themselves, including Sweden.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Brussels: The EU Capital is Also the Jihadist Capital of Europe*
March 22, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






With 34 currently reported dead in the latest Muslim terrorist attack in Europe, the Brussels attack is the latest collision between the EU and the Islamic states whose growth it has encouraged through pro-migrant refugee policies. The capital of the European Union is also the Jihadist capital of Europe.

...

The latest terror attack may have brought closer the collapse of the European Union renewing a push for the UK to depart the failed system. It's hard for even deniers to ignore the simple fact that the EU itself is under siege and that the EU helped cause this disaster.

...

Brussels: The EU Capital is Also the Jihadist Capital of Europe


----------



## Freja

I think you should listen to this german girl. There are subtitles available...
She is very wise for her age, she tells you the way it is.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Europe Still Sleeps, and Europeans Still Die*
* And Europe can’t say it wasn’t warned. *
March 30, 2016
Bruce Thornton






_While England Slept_ is the title of Winston Churchill’s 1938 book documenting the failure of England to counter Germany’s rearmament. Despite the gruesome price paid for ignoring Churchill’s warnings, postwar Europe has slumbered for decades while its cultural dysfunctions have nurtured the jihadist violence erupting across Europe. Last week’s attacks in Brussels, coming four months after the Paris attacks that killed 130, suggests there are more attacks to come. According to AP, 400-600 ISIS-trained terrorists are making their way to Europe.

Europe can’t say it wasn’t warned. In 2002 Oriana Fallaci published _The Rage and the Pride_, a passionate defense of Western civilization and an indictment of those who appease Islamic illiberalism.  Ten years ago Bruce Bawer’s _While Europe Slept_ gave first-hand reports of Europe’s feckless immigration policies that fostered and appeased Muslim radicalism and violence. A year later Claire Berlinski’s _Menace in Europe_ and Melanie Phillips’ _Londonistan_ sounded the same alarms. And there are the dystopian novels of Michel Houellebecq like _Platform _and last year’s _Submission_, which link Europe’s cultural and spiritual exhaustion to the rise of homegrown jihadism and Islamization.

An even more important prophet is Bat Ye’or, whose _Eurabia_ (2005) documented “Europe’s evolution from a Judeo-Christian civilization, with important post-Enlightenment secular elements, into a post-Judeo-Christian civilization that is subservient to the ideology of _jihad_ and the Islamic powers that propagate it.” The result is the _dhimmi _mentality of Europe’s elites, which manifests in word and deed Western inferiority to Islam, and guilt over alleged crimes against the Muslim world.

But a secularized Europe committed to multicultural fantasies and _la dolce vita _as the highest goods has dismissed these prophets as bigots and “Islamophobes” who distort the “religion of peace.” Yet after the collapse of the Ottoman caliphate in 1923––the “catastrophe” Osama bin Laden mentioned after 9/11–– the theorists of modern jihadism were forthright and plain in expressing the intolerant and triumphalist Islamic beliefs and jihadist imperative consistent with Ye’or’s analysis. Islam’s nature, Muslim Brotherhood founder Hassan al-Banna wrote, is “to dominate, not to be dominated, to impose its laws on all nations, and extend its power to the entire planet.” Fellow Muslim Brother Sayyid Qutb concurred: “Islam has a right to remove all those obstacles which are in its path.” The Ayatollah Khomeini, leader of the Iranian Revolution, agreed: “The great prophet of Islam carried in one hand the Koran and in the other a sword; the sword is for crushing the traitor and the Koran for guidance . . . Islam is a religion of blood for infidels but a religion of guidance for other people.”

Nor are these sentiments alien to traditional Islamic beliefs as codified in the Koran, Hadith, Muslim histories, and the biographies of Mohammed. As such, the jihadist imperative, despite anticolonial and nationalist rhetoric, was the foundational motivation for the military attacks on Israel in 1948, 1967, and 1973, and today it still drives the terror campaigns against Israel waged by Hamas, Hezbollah, and the PLO. Jihad in the name of Allah sparked the Iranian Revolution of 1979, and the subsequent launching of the Iranian terrorist mother ship from which numerous jihadist organizations have continued to receive training and financial support. The Taliban who gave sanctuary to al Qaeda in Afghanistan are close students of jihad and shari’a law, executing transgressors in a soccer stadium paid for by the EU.

Nor has the West been spared. Jihad lay at the heart of al Qaeda’s serial attacks on the U.S. and its military in 1993 (first World Trade Center bombing), 1996 (Khobar Towers), 1998 (East African embassies), 2000 (U.S.S. Cole), and the spectacular carnage of September 11, 2001, as well as inspiring the terrorist murders in Madrid (2004), London (2005), Fort Hood (2013), Boston (2013), San Bernardino (2015), Paris (January and November, 2015), and now Brussels. And don’t forget the torture, rape, and murders perpetrated by ISIS, the latest and most successful example of modern jihadism inspired by traditional Islamic doctrine.

...

Europe Still Sleeps, and Europeans Still Die


----------



## montelatici

Isn't Judeo-Christian a contradiction in terms?  The basic tenet of Christianity is that Jesus Christ is God as part of the Holy Trinity.  Jews do not believe in Jesus Christ.


----------



## MDiver

Those in flight need to go to Poland, Slovakia, Czech Republic or, Hungary.  Once there they don't have to deal with the influx of Muslims.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Robert Kaplan: 'Europe Was Defined By Islam. And Islam Is Redefining It Now.'*
* Is it really Europeans who need to compromise? *
April 25, 2016
Hugh Fitzgerald





  Robert Kaplan, a contributing editor to _The Atlantic_, has just published a piece on Islam and the future of Europe. He claims, startlingly, that Europe “was essentially defined by Islam,” by which he means that before Islam swept across North Africa, Europe consisted of a single civilization, on both banks of the Mediterranean — that of the Roman Empire — and that Islam’s arrival severed “the Mediterranean region into two civilizational halves.” It is true that Muslim conquerors swept across North Africa in the seventh and eighth centuries, but not quite true, pace Kaplan, that they “extinguished Christianity there.” Millions of Coptic Christians remained a majority in Egypt until the 14th century (that is, for at least 700 years after the time that Kaplan claims Muslim armies “virtually extinguished Christianity” in North Africa). And while it is true that the Roman Empire was sundered, it was not only by the forces of Islam, as Kaplan appears to believe: before the Arab armies arrived, others had been seizing territory from Roman control, including the Visigoths in Spain and the Vandals, who conquered the Roman province of Africa in 433 and held it till 539.

Kaplan quotes with evident approval Jose Ortega y Gasset that “all European history has been a great migration toward the North.” Is that true? The Roman Empire fell because of a great migration of the Germanic tribes _from _the north and northeast to the South; it was they, the Barbarians, who beat down the steady Roman legions and seized Rome in 476 A.D., with the Germanic warrior Odoacer placed on the throne. And even before the Fall of Rome, the Roman Empire had divided into Eastern and Western Empires, one ruled from Rome, the other from Constantinople. Surely that split was just as significant, for the future of European civilization, with the Western empire embracing Latin Catholicism, and the Eastern empire Orthodox Christianity, as the loss of North Africa to Islam.

Racing through the centuries, Kaplan in the same sentence leaps from “the breakup of the Roman empire” (into East and West, but he says nothing further about the colossal effect of that split) to “that northward migration” which “saw the Germanic peoples (the Goths, Vandals, Franks, and Lombards) forge the rudiments of Western civilization.” This is a doubly bizarre remark, since it was their _southern_ migration which brought the Germanic peoples within the borders of the Roman Empire and ultimately to Rome. And it was the Romans of both the Western and Eastern Empires, not the Germanic tribes, who forged more than the rudiments of Western civilization, including such monumental achievements as, in the Eastern Empire, the Code of Justinian.

Kaplan fleetingly mentions, exactly three times, what should be at the center of any history of Europe: Christianity itself. He writes that the Slavs and Magyars “adopted Christianity,” that European unity began with the concept of a “Christendom” in “inevitable opposition to Islam,” and that Muslims in Europe today “have no desire to be Christians” – and that’s all he has to say on the subject of Europe and Christianity. He does not discuss what Christianity has contributed to forming the European mentality over the last two thousand years, or how it has influenced, even shaped, Europe’s art and music, its literature, its philosophy, its political thought, its more, none of it thinkable without taking into the account the influence of Christianity. Kaplan has Islam on his mind, and were he to do justice to Christianity, his readers might begin to see the sense of insisting that it was not Islam, but Christianity, that “defined Europe.”

If Islam and the Muslim armies hadn’t existed, Europe’s civilizational boundaries would be different – could still extend into North Africa and the Levant — but the nature of that civilization would not be different from what it was, and is. Europe would still have been a child of Greece and Rome and ancient Israel. Islam did not contribute to those many things – art, music, literature, philosophy, political theory – that we mean by “civilization.” Islam created in its adherents a mentality that abhorred novelty, or _bida_, that held to a kind _of inshallah_-fatalism based on the view of an Allah who could interfere, at whim and subject to no laws, with the lives of men, that encouraged a habit of mental submission rather than of skeptical inquiry. European civilization stood in stark contrast, promoting rather than anathematizing the new, believing in a God who was not whimsical but rationally prepared to obey His own laws, and promoting critical thought and inquiry. After the initial sweep of Muslim armies through North Africa, halted at the highwater mark for Islam of Poitiers in the West and, centuries later, of Vienna in the East, Islam’s “contribution” to Europe consisted solely of military aggression, mainly through raids by sea (in one case, Muslim raiders got as far as Iceland). But Islam contributed nothing to European culture. Civilizationally, Europe remained a child of Greece and Rome and Israel, and then, of course, for two millennia, of Christianity. The armies of Islam waged war as best they could; their gains and losses helped to define Europe’s political boundaries, but Islam had no effect on the European mentality.

Kaplan several times mentions Edward Said’s book _Orientalism_ favorably, claiming that it set out how “Islam had defined Europe culturally, by showing what it was against. Europe’s identity, in other words, was built in significant measure on a sense of superiority to the Muslim Arab world on its periphery.” What Said mainly tried to do in _Orientalism_ was different: to endow with a new and insidious meaning the word “Orientalist,” which hitherto had referred neutrally to Western scholars of the languages of the Levant (especially Arabic), and of Islam and Islamic civilization. Said claimed that these “Orientalists” studied Arabic as part of a deliberate campaign to justify and help the project of Western imperialism by means of their putatively unsympathetic or hostile treatment of Oriental peoples. The devastating detailed critique of Said’s use of “Orientalism” as a term of polemical abuse, delivered by Bernard Lewis in 1982, and which many considered a knockout blow, apparently has not yet reached Robert D. Kaplan.

Kaplan appears to believe that European unity in the early modern period could not have been achieved without Europe’s “inevitable opposition” to Islam. This “inevitable opposition” to Islam was, Kaplan says, “a concept that culminated in the Crusades.” No, the Crusades were not the culmination of some “inevitable opposition” to inoffensive Muslims. Rather, Europe’s opposition to Islam “culminating in the Crusades” was fed by centuries of Muslim attacks up and down the coasts of Europe (and not the other way around), and the Crusades were undertaken initially in order to repel an assault by Muslim Seljuk Turks on Anatolia, and the Christian effort then broadened into an attempt to retake the Holy Land because, for a century, Muslims had made life hell for Christians in the Holy Land, beginning with the almost-total destruction of the Church of the Holy Sepulchre on the orders of the Caliph Al-Hakim in 1009, and attacks on Christian pilgrims that kept them from travelling freely to, and within, the Holy Land. This understandable response to continuous Muslim aggression hardly required an “inevitable opposition” to “Islam.”

...

Kaplan’s take on the Islamic invasion of Europe is peculiar: fond of the idea of a once-and-future Europe, on both sides of the Mediterranean, being resurrected in a return to “a classical geography” — that of the Roman Empire — “as terrorism and migration reunite North Africa and the Levant with Europe.” Terrorism and migration are not “reuniting” Europe; they are destroying Europe, for these are simply two means of Muslim conquest, first by striking terror into the hearts of Infidels, and second, by demographically overwhelming them. As for invoking the future threat of the “dementia of ideologies,” what is Kaplan talking about? The only “dementia” apparent in Europe today is that of Muslim migrants in mental thrall to the ideology of Islam and, just as worrisome, the dementia of those non-Muslims who, like Robert Kaplan, fail to see what is staring them in the face – not the promise of a “new Europe” but the threat of a Europe that could be destroyed by the failure of its citizens to recognize, halt, and determinedly turn back, what has now become a Muslim invasion.

Robert Kaplan: 'Europe Was Defined By Islam. And Islam Is Redefining It Now.'


----------



## American_Jihad

*12 Killed, 50 Injured in Truck Attack on Christmas Market in Berlin*
December 19, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






UPDATE: Welt is claiming the driver is a Pakistani refugee. Beliner Zeitung states that he entered Germany as an Afghan refugee.

The death toll is apparently up to at least 12.

Reports are still preliminary and the suspect has not yet been named. But here is what we know about the attack on the Christmas market near the Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church.

...

Nothing to do with Islam. Of course.

The driver who was meant to be driving was apparently Polish, but it appears that he was the dead passenger. It's possible that the truck had been hijacked.

There are reports that the driver was Pakistani.

12 Killed, 50 Injured in Truck Attack on Christmas Market in Berlin


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Isn't Judeo-Christian a contradiction in terms?  The basic tenet of Christianity is that Jesus Christ is God as part of the Holy Trinity.  Jews do not believe in Jesus Christ.



Only to be expected. You bringing your Jew obsession in to every thread going.


----------



## Mindful

Freja said:


> I think you should listen to this german girl. There are subtitles available...
> She is very wise for her age, she tells you the way it is.



Good for her. Took some courage to do that.


----------



## American_Jihad

*“Norwegian Islam”?*
*A smooth-talking stealth jihadist continues his rise to the top of the Norwegian cultural establishment. *
December 29, 2016
Bruce Bawer






Who is Mohammed Usman Rana? He's a 31-year-old Norwegian doctor and newspaper columnist who first appeared on my radar in 2007 when, as an undergraduate at the University of Oslo, he took part in a debate about Muslim attitudes toward gay people. Rana, who at the time was head of UiO's Muslim Student Association, said that he personally opposed executing gays, but refused to criticize countries that punish homosexuality with death. Pressed further on the issue by his opponents, Rana pulled a slick switcheroo, charging that it was not he but they who were displaying intolerance. How dare they sit in judgment of Islamic law?

Did Rana's failure to condemn the execution of gay people make him an outcast? Of course not – we're talking about Scandinavia here, after all. Only a few months after the above-mentioned debate, he wrote an op-ed for _Aftenposten, _Norway's newspaper of record, in which he picked up where he'd left off. Norwegians, he complained in the piece, are “secular extremists” who are insufficiently respectful of orthodox Islam, who hope for an “Islamic reformation” that would in fact mutilate the religion, and who prefer to hear from secular Muslims and ex-Muslims (think Ayaan Hirsi Ali) than from genuine believers such as himself.

Rana's essay won an award from _Aftenposten _– a victory that catapulted him into the top ranks of the nation's commentariat and made him, in the words of author Ole Asbjørn Ness, “_Aftenposten_'s deadly serious house Islamist.” Who, by the way, chose to give Rana the award? A fellow by the name of Knut Olav Åmås, who at the time was an editor of _Aftenposten _and who happens to be openly gay.  Yes, that's right: a gay editor gave a major career boost to a writer who refused to criticize the death penalty for gay people. Welcome to Norway.

This year saw another milestone for Rana: his first book. It was published by one of Norway's oldest and most distinguished houses, Aschehoug, and it was launched at a splashy event hosted by Fritt Ord, a free-speech foundation, where Rana was given an oddly jocund introduction by Fritt Ord's CEO, none other than the aforementioned Knut Olav Åmås. Also on hand to praise Rana were Trine Skei Grande, head of the Norwegian Liberal Party (who took the opportunity to slam Fox News for its purported Islamophobia), and Hanne Skartveit, political editor of Norway's largest newspaper, _VG. _(Interestingly, while Fritt Ord was given a media lashing in 2013 for supporting a book project by Islam critic Peder Are Nøstvold Jensen, aka “Fjordman,” nobody publicly criticized Fritt Ord's support for Rana.)

...

One thing is clear from Rana's piece: Trump has him scared. And with good reason. Because Trump has his number – and Islam's number. Trump, unlike Trine Skei Grande and countless other feckless European politicians, doesn't show up for talks by the likes of Rana and pat them on the head while murmuring sweet nothings about diversity and multiculturalism; he recognizes guys like Rana as existential threats to Western freedom, and he means to do something about them. And Rana's smart enough to know it.

“Norwegian Islam”?


----------



## PoliticalChic

American_Jihad said:


> *“Norwegian Islam”?*
> *A smooth-talking stealth jihadist continues his rise to the top of the Norwegian cultural establishment. *
> December 29, 2016
> Bruce Bawer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Mohammed Usman Rana? He's a 31-year-old Norwegian doctor and newspaper columnist who first appeared on my radar in 2007 when, as an undergraduate at the University of Oslo, he took part in a debate about Muslim attitudes toward gay people. Rana, who at the time was head of UiO's Muslim Student Association, said that he personally opposed executing gays, but refused to criticize countries that punish homosexuality with death. Pressed further on the issue by his opponents, Rana pulled a slick switcheroo, charging that it was not he but they who were displaying intolerance. How dare they sit in judgment of Islamic law?
> 
> Did Rana's failure to condemn the execution of gay people make him an outcast? Of course not – we're talking about Scandinavia here, after all. Only a few months after the above-mentioned debate, he wrote an op-ed for _Aftenposten, _Norway's newspaper of record, in which he picked up where he'd left off. Norwegians, he complained in the piece, are “secular extremists” who are insufficiently respectful of orthodox Islam, who hope for an “Islamic reformation” that would in fact mutilate the religion, and who prefer to hear from secular Muslims and ex-Muslims (think Ayaan Hirsi Ali) than from genuine believers such as himself.
> 
> Rana's essay won an award from _Aftenposten _– a victory that catapulted him into the top ranks of the nation's commentariat and made him, in the words of author Ole Asbjørn Ness, “_Aftenposten_'s deadly serious house Islamist.” Who, by the way, chose to give Rana the award? A fellow by the name of Knut Olav Åmås, who at the time was an editor of _Aftenposten _and who happens to be openly gay.  Yes, that's right: a gay editor gave a major career boost to a writer who refused to criticize the death penalty for gay people. Welcome to Norway.
> 
> This year saw another milestone for Rana: his first book. It was published by one of Norway's oldest and most distinguished houses, Aschehoug, and it was launched at a splashy event hosted by Fritt Ord, a free-speech foundation, where Rana was given an oddly jocund introduction by Fritt Ord's CEO, none other than the aforementioned Knut Olav Åmås. Also on hand to praise Rana were Trine Skei Grande, head of the Norwegian Liberal Party (who took the opportunity to slam Fox News for its purported Islamophobia), and Hanne Skartveit, political editor of Norway's largest newspaper, _VG. _(Interestingly, while Fritt Ord was given a media lashing in 2013 for supporting a book project by Islam critic Peder Are Nøstvold Jensen, aka “Fjordman,” nobody publicly criticized Fritt Ord's support for Rana.)
> 
> ...
> 
> One thing is clear from Rana's piece: Trump has him scared. And with good reason. Because Trump has his number – and Islam's number. Trump, unlike Trine Skei Grande and countless other feckless European politicians, doesn't show up for talks by the likes of Rana and pat them on the head while murmuring sweet nothings about diversity and multiculturalism; he recognizes guys like Rana as existential threats to Western freedom, and he means to do something about them. And Rana's smart enough to know it.
> 
> “Norwegian Islam”?





* And, in America.....Muslims are infiltrating the government as well.*


1. "Let’s not forget the case of one Pakistani agent by the name of Syed Ghulam Nabi Faiwho infiltrated our party not long ago in *an attempt to influence our elected officials. *The 62 year old Fairfax, VA resident was *supported by the Pakistani ISI—*the very organization who many believe supported in the aiding and harboring of Osama Bin Laden._[Ed. Note: Nabi Fai's activities dated to the terms President Bill Clinton, a Democrat, served.]_ *If you believe Nabi Fai is the only foreign agent to infiltrate and influence our party, you are wrong*. It happens more often than you could imagine. He just happened to get caught."
_Imad David Ramadan The Counter Jihad Report_ _The US Report - The US Report - Did Hezbollah foreign agents and unions infiltrate the Republican Party _


a. " WASHINGTON—Syed Ghulam Nabi Fai, 62, a U.S. citizen and resident of Fairfax, Va., pleaded guilty today to conspiracy and tax violations in connection with a decades-long scheme to conceal the transfer of at least $3.5 million from the government of Pakistan to fund his lobbying efforts in America related to Kashmir." FBI mdash Virginia Man Pleads Guilty in Scheme to Conceal Pakistan Government Funding for His U.S. Lobbying Efforts


b. Mr. Fai’s apparently decades-long scheme had *one purpose — to hide foreign involvement in Fai’s efforts to influence U.S. government policies.* A foreign government intelligence service funneled millions through Fai so he could contribute to U.S. elected officials. His largest identified donations went to the National Republican Senatorial Committee."
Foreign Influence in American Politics Imad Ramadan in Virginia


To be fair, we cannot count on either party: they are both susceptible to lobbying.....bribing.....as well as some other methods.

Lobbying official is one way.
*Becoming elected officials *is another.




If one researches the Syed Ghulam Nabi Fai case, one is led to another individual's questionable links and leanings in the same direction.


2. "*David-Imad Ramadan*(born May 31, 1970) is a Lebanon-born American politician and businessman. He has been*a Republican *member of the Virginia House of Delegates since January 2012, representing the 87th district in Loudoun and Prince William counties... *a political activist with active roles in the Republican Party* of Virginia (RPV), The Loudoun County Republican Committee,[6] and the Arab-American Republican community. He has *served on presidential political campaigns as well as on gubernatorial and senatorial campaigns*and was appointed by RPV Chair in 2008 to ethnic outreach leadership" 
David Ramadan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

a. “When an honest person has been a member of a destructive movement and leaves it, he will feel compelled to repudiate it publicly and to warn others of the dangers it poses. This is a sure test as to whether someone has left the Muslim Brotherhood or not,” Horowitz said.

Kent Clizbe, a former CIA operations officer who has converted to Islam to marry a Muslim woman (as [Grover] Norquist has done),*came away troubled from his own encounter with Imad Ramadan*in August."
Grover Norquist?s New Muslim Protégé | FrontPage Magazine - Part 2





3. " Imad Ramadan is just the latest of *a series of Muslim protégés discovered and promoted by Republican activist Grover Norquist, ..*..

*What’s wrong with Muslims running for public office or assuming prominent positions in the conservative movement? Nothing at all – as long as they are clear about the primacy of the U.S. Constitution over Koranic (or Sharia) law.*




So how do you identify an Islamist – that is, someone* who believes in the Koranic precept that Islam must dominate the world through voluntary submission or by force –*especially if he goes out of his way to appear non-aggressive?

The answer is actually pretty simple. You listen to *see if he denounces Islamic dictatorship – the rule of Hezbollah in Lebanon, the rule of the Shiite clerics in Iran, the rule of Hamas in Gaza or the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt, or the rule of the Wahhabis in Saudi Arabia."*
Grover Norquist?s New Muslim Protégé | FrontPage Magazine - Part 2




After the revelations of communist infiltration and control of Franklin Roosevelt's administration, *wouldn't you think Americans would pay closer attention to who is running the government?*


A Mrs. Powel of Philadelphia asked Benjamin Franklin, “Well, Doctor, what have we got, a republic or a monarchy?” 
With no hesitation whatsoever, Franklin responded, “A republic,*if you can keep it.”*






4. " Americans must be aware of covert foreign influence in our political system...


a. Imad “David” Ramadan is running for the Republican nomination for the House of Delegates in Virginia’s 87thdistrict. After a few years of *generous donations to Virginia Republicans, Ramadan made his move. Investing an estimated $500,000 in his campaign, hiring out-of-state consultants, and pulling the strings of his obligated donation recipients,* Ramadan appeared to believe he is owed the seat.


b. Just over 40 years old, Ramadan has lived in the US for about 20 years. Public records show that he arrived in the US, on a student visa, and never went back to Lebanon. He had married a fellow Lebanese and declared bankruptcy in 1994.


c. Then he suddenly opened a business after 2001, and became an “international business consultant.” With no apparent business experience, he bragged on his website that he served “a select group of clients.” He claimed to be the head of a law firm (though he’s not a lawyer). He claimed to represent an American women’s gym chain in India and “the Middle East.”


d. Ramadan, from what I can make out, is the scion of a Lebanese Shi’a family. He told me that his father paid for him to attend university in Virginia. It would be very interesting to hear more details about these issues.
*The Lebanese Shi’a are the backbone of the terrorist organization, Hezbollah (The Party of God).*


Imad’s citizenship status is murky as well. According to public records, Imad Ramadan married a fellow Lebanese, Ghanda Abdul Rahman Zoghbi on Dec. 30, 1994, in Alexandria, Virginia, while he was a graduate student. Just the month before, in Nov. 1994, court records show that Imad Ramadan declared bankruptcy.

Imad claims that he is now (2011) married to “Christie Wray” of Franklin, Virginia. Efforts to find evidence of Imad’s divorce from his first wife, the daughter of a Lebanese military intelligence general, were unsuccessful.
Foreign Influence in American Politics Imad Ramadan in Virginia


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Judeo-Christian a contradiction in terms?  The basic tenet of Christianity is that Jesus Christ is God as part of the Holy Trinity.  Jews do not believe in Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to be expected. You bringing your Jew obsession in to every thread going.
Click to expand...


Just a fact.


----------



## American_Jihad

*RELAX: MUSLIM TRUCKER WHO POSTED JIHAD MATERIAL TO BE “DERADICALIZED”*
*In other words, nothing is going to be done to stop him.*
April 17, 2017

Robert Spencer





The Italian news site ANSA reported Wednesday that a convert to Islam who calls himself Muhammad Santamato “posted material praising jihad,” and is now, authorities said, to be “deradicalized.” Italian authorities could just as well have said that they weren’t going to do anything to stop Santamato from carrying out a jihad attack, since one of the most obvious but little-noted aspects of the West’s catastrophic response to jihad terror is the abject failure of “deradicalization” programs.

ANSA noted that “Alfredo alias Muhammad Santamato, 42, was flagged as a potential threat, perhaps using his truck to target civilians as in recent attacks in Nice, Berlin, London and Stockholm, police said.” But relax: “his license has been confiscated and he now has to report to police while doing a special course aimed at erasing his Islamist beliefs, sources said.”

De-radicalization programs have been implemented elsewhere, notably in Indonesia and Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia’s deradicalization program is worse than a failure: terror analyst Paul Sperry wrote in the New York Post last November that “counterterrorism experts have long suspected Saudi Arabia’s ‘rehabilitation’ center for terrorists does a poor job of de-radicalizing jihadists. But a Saudi detainee at Guantanamo Bay now reveals it’s actually a recruiting and training factory for jihad.”

...

Relax: Muslim Trucker Who Posted Jihad Material to be “Deradicalized”


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Judeo-Christian a contradiction in terms?  The basic tenet of Christianity is that Jesus Christ is God as part of the Holy Trinity.  Jews do not believe in Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to be expected. You bringing your Jew obsession in to every thread going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a fact.
Click to expand...


That's what you always say.

You're a fact. Unfortunately, we have to put up with it. And you.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Judeo-Christian a contradiction in terms?  The basic tenet of Christianity is that Jesus Christ is God as part of the Holy Trinity.  Jews do not believe in Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to be expected. You bringing your Jew obsession in to every thread going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you always say.
> 
> You're a fact. Unfortunately, we have to put up with it. And you.
Click to expand...


Facts are the facts and the truth is the truth.  Unfortunately, there are racists like you that believe the propaganda that we have to put up with.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Judeo-Christian a contradiction in terms?  The basic tenet of Christianity is that Jesus Christ is God as part of the Holy Trinity.  Jews do not believe in Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to be expected. You bringing your Jew obsession in to every thread going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you always say.
> 
> You're a fact. Unfortunately, we have to put up with it. And you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are the facts and the truth is the truth.  Unfortunately, there are racists like you that believe the propaganda that we have to put up with.
Click to expand...


Ignorant is an understatement to describe that post.


----------



## irosie91

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Judeo-Christian a contradiction in terms?  The basic tenet of Christianity is that Jesus Christ is God as part of the Holy Trinity.  Jews do not believe in Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to be expected. You bringing your Jew obsession in to every thread going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you always say.
> 
> You're a fact. Unfortunately, we have to put up with it. And you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are the facts and the truth is the truth.  Unfortunately, there are racists like you that believe the propaganda that we have to put up with.
Click to expand...


to what  "facts"   do you allude?      Please note:   I wrote  TO WHAT FACTS do you allude?        I did not write  What facts do you allude to?   ------Have you considered English remediation?     Can you tell me what your mother tongue is?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Swagger said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit if often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites.  To try to put it into perspective: it's like the Tea Party.  They may have gotten a lot of media coverage during the election, but, overall, they are not a huge movement and are not having any major effect on the country, the culture, or the government.  Most people probably never see them except for on TV.  Most people just go about their daily lives as they always have.  In Europe, most minorities, one of them being Muslims, are integrating into the culture, as all new immigrants do and always have, with some problems, with some controversy, but, in general, just becoming part of the population of the country.  One thing I really despise is tunnel vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some immigrants to the UK make a genuine effort to assimilate themselves and their culture into that of the host nation's. The Poles, for instance, are an almost perfect example of that. OK, they have their little "Polski Shleps", but they work hard, chide each other for not speaking English amongst each other when in the company of their hosts, pay taxes and immerse themselves in the culture.
> 
> Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain.
Click to expand...


Glad to see some Brits with sense, most places on the Internet I've been I've seen a good deal of Brits who are more anti-Polish, than anti-Muslim, or anti-Black.

There's simply no comparison.

Do Poles in the UK commit terrorism, or start feral riots? No.

Poles are one of the most employed ethnicities in the UK, while Muslims, and Blacks are 2 of the least employed ethnicities in the UK.
(While about 1 in 7 Poles in the UK are not working , over 1 in 2 Muslims in the UK are not working, and about 1 in 3 Blacks in the UK are not working)

Poles in the UK make up about 1.2% of the UK prison system, and about 1.7% of the UK.

Blacks in England, and Wales make up about 15% of the prison system, and about 2.7% of the population.

Muslims in the UK make up about 13% of the UK prison system, and about 4.8% of the UK.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing:  you see these little pockets of controversy.  Up to 1 1/2 years ago I was living in Europe.  I lived there for 4 years.  I continue to visit if often and spent all of last summer there.  What you see in these news bites is not the reality of everyday life.  Europe isn't being over run or over taken by militant Islamists or by anti-Semites.  To try to put it into perspective: it's like the Tea Party.  They may have gotten a lot of media coverage during the election, but, overall, they are not a huge movement and are not having any major effect on the country, the culture, or the government.  Most people probably never see them except for on TV.  Most people just go about their daily lives as they always have.  In Europe, most minorities, one of them being Muslims, are integrating into the culture, as all new immigrants do and always have, with some problems, with some controversy, but, in general, just becoming part of the population of the country.  One thing I really despise is tunnel vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some immigrants to the UK make a genuine effort to assimilate themselves and their culture into that of the host nation's. The Poles, for instance, are an almost perfect example of that. OK, they have their little "Polski Shleps", but they work hard, chide each other for not speaking English amongst each other when in the company of their hosts, pay taxes and immerse themselves in the culture.
> 
> Muslims do the complete opposite.
> 
> They ghettoise the districts they settle in, bring Third World diseases like TB with them, don't learn English, don't pay a penny in tax, loot the benefit/welfare system and build social barriers between themselves and everyone else. And the situation's ten times worse in France than it is in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to see some Brits with sense, most places on the Internet I've been I've seen a good deal of Brits who are more anti-Polish, than anti-Muslim, or anti-Black.
> 
> There's simply no comparison.
> 
> Do Poles in the UK commit terrorism, or start feral riots? No.
> 
> Poles are one of the most employed ethnicities in the UK, while Muslims, and Blacks are 2 of the least employed ethnicities in the UK.
> (While about 1 in 7 Poles in the UK are not working , over 1 in 2 Muslims in the UK are not working, and about 1 in 3 Blacks in the UK are not working)
> 
> Poles in the UK make up about 1.2% of the UK prison system, and about 1.7% of the UK.
> 
> Blacks in England, and Wales make up about 15% of the prison system, and about 2.7% of the population.
> 
> Muslims in the UK make up about 13% of the UK prison system, and about 4.8% of the UK.
Click to expand...


can you correct your stats to account for the issue of percentage of blacks who are also muslim?  --------uhm------I am old----I have forgotten the terminology-----but you know what I mean


----------



## montelatici

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Judeo-Christian a contradiction in terms?  The basic tenet of Christianity is that Jesus Christ is God as part of the Holy Trinity.  Jews do not believe in Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to be expected. You bringing your Jew obsession in to every thread going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you always say.
> 
> You're a fact. Unfortunately, we have to put up with it. And you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are the facts and the truth is the truth.  Unfortunately, there are racists like you that believe the propaganda that we have to put up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to what  "facts"   do you allude?      Please note:   I wrote  TO WHAT FACTS do you allude?        I did not write  What facts do you allude to?   ------Have you considered English remediation?     Can you tell me what your mother tongue is?
Click to expand...


Now that's funny coming from someone who writes English at the elementary school level. Go back into your hole.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to be expected. You bringing your Jew obsession in to every thread going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you always say.
> 
> You're a fact. Unfortunately, we have to put up with it. And you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts are the facts and the truth is the truth.  Unfortunately, there are racists like you that believe the propaganda that we have to put up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to what  "facts"   do you allude?      Please note:   I wrote  TO WHAT FACTS do you allude?        I did not write  What facts do you allude to?   ------Have you considered English remediation?     Can you tell me what your mother tongue is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's funny coming from someone who writes English at the elementary school level. Go back into your hole.
Click to expand...


lol.

I've noticed so many individuals on these forums throw out the education thing as an insult.


----------



## irosie91

American_Jihad said:


> *RELAX: MUSLIM TRUCKER WHO POSTED JIHAD MATERIAL TO BE “DERADICALIZED”*
> *In other words, nothing is going to be done to stop him.*
> April 17, 2017
> 
> Robert Spencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor misled schmuck


----------



## American_Jihad

*EUROPE IS STILL AILING*
*A glimpse into the dark malaise behind the EU project.*
June 26, 2017

Bruce Thornton





...

Such a mentality is dangerous in a world in which expansionary powers like Russia and modern Islamic jihadism are on the march. In regard to the latter, for decades the EU’s feckless immigration policies that have let in millions of immigrants, the majority from Muslim nations, without any effort to enforce assimilation to, or acceptance in, the host countries. The result is growing enclaves of unassimilated Muslims overrepresented on welfare rolls and in prisons. Since 9/11 and the global expansion of jihadist terror, these already dysfunctional internal colonies have become recruiting pools for jihadist outfits like al-Qaeda and ISIS.

In 2015 German Chancellor Angela Merkel’s open-door policy, which invited in a million, scarcely vetted immigrants, half from the jihadist abattoirs of Syria, worsened the problem and created a rift with those EU countries like Hungary that are on the geographical front-lines of the influx, and disinclined to risk their national safety and identity. Unsurprisingly, terrorist attacks have increased over the last few years, with over 300 Europeans killed in France, Germany, England, and Stockholm just since January 2016. Besides these attacks, in many EU countries assaults, rapes, honor killings, and murders are becoming more and more frequent––sex crimes by migrants in Germany have doubled in one year. Despite the carnage, the EU has done little to address the failure of assimilation, the growth of separatism, and appeasement of radical Islamic proselytizing that have nourished European jihadism.

These problems, however, reflect the deeper malaise behind the EU project. Quite simply, what comprises the unifying beliefs and values that can attract the loyalty and affection of Europeans not part of the cognitive and economic elites who have benefitted from unification? What unifying idea can weld together 28 different nations comprising diverse cultures, languages, political norms, traditions, mores, folkways, religions, and histories? What can inspire a loyalty to “Europe” as passionate as the patriotism that a people feels for its particular way of life and national identity?

...

Europe Is Still Ailing


----------



## American_Jihad

*TERROR AVERTED IN ROTTERDAM*
*A tip from Spanish authorities saves Dutch lives.*
August 24, 2017

Matthew Vadum





Authorities in the Netherlands foiled an apparent Muslim terrorist plot to attack a concert venue in Rotterdam while an American rock band with an Islamic-sounding name was performing there.

Authorities shut down the scheduled performance by Los Angeles act Allah-Las at a 1,000-person capacity club called Maassilo. The band’s name has attracted some unwanted attention in the Muslim world. Band members say they selected the name Allah, Arabic for the Muslim deity, because they wanted something that sounded “holy.” Lead singer Miles Michaud said: “We get emails from Muslims, here in the U.S. and around the world, saying they’re offended, but that absolutely wasn’t our intention.”

After being tipped off by Spanish police, on Wednesday Rotterdam police and counter-terrorism personnel located a van near the Maassilo venue bearing Spanish license plates and that reportedly contained “gas bottles.” The driver, a Spaniard, was detained, after he was observed by police going to and from the concert site repeatedly.

About 120 gas canisters were found at the suspected lair of the terrorist cell that used a rented van to mow down pedestrians last week in Barcelona, Spain. The night before the August 17 vehicular attack, two members of the terrorist cell are thought to have inadvertently blown themselves up in Alcanar, Spain, possibly while preparing terror materiel. At least 15 people were killed and 130 injured in a series of attacks by the cell.

...

Terror Averted in Rotterdam


----------

